# Best Mini Skid Steer for tree work



## Southerntreeman

*I'd like to hear anyone's advice concerning the best mini skid steer and attachments to purchase from those who own, rent or are considering purchasing one.* It would be nice if this thread could stay focused on helping business owners make the right purchasing decision before they purchase (like me). 

This thread is NOT to argue the merit of using mini's vs other types of equipment like regular ride-in skid steers. Almost every tree service I know owns at least one of them and I own 2 myself with grapples etc. PLEASE, LET'S KEEP THE DISCUSSION TO MINI'S and let's keep it positive. I read the other post/thread on minis and I think we should start over with a new post.

To get the discussion going I'd like to start out by saying that I'm wanting to purchase a mini to access yards with limited access or yards where heavier equipment is prohibited. I need the mini for dragging brush and loading firewood/small logs into the back of a truck to help my employee's efficiency (and save their backs). I have only considered purchasing one of the larger minis since lifting height into the back of a truck as well as lifting capacity is an issue for me. I have demo'd the Ditch Witch SK 650 and Toro Dingo TX 525 wide track and they worked fine but handle very differently (the DW SK 650 has much larger specs). I want to demo the Boxer 532 DX also which is more similar to the DW. I've looked at the Bobcats and Vermeers also. I love the smoothness of the Dingo but the lifting height and weight is its biggest downfall. I would purchase a grapple bucket as well as a log/brush grapple like what The Branch Manager offer. Please give advice on attachments also. I have a friend in Ohio that loves his Dingo 525 but swears by the narrow track so that he can fit through a 36" gate. Most gates I go through are at least 40" and so I'd rather have the wide track with lower ground pressure and not tear up soft turf as much. We have beautiful lawns in the South don't want to tear them up after a rain. I realize that tracks can be harder on turf than wheels but not on real soft/wet surfaces and I wont let my guys make tight turns. 

Any advice on which mini and attachments you would purchase and why would be greatly appreciated! What say you?


----------



## ducaticorse

My favorite topic lol!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bobcat 4 series of course!


----------



## treeclimber101

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=165007&d=1266620885




Love it wouldn't leave without it , I am now looking at 950T track machine ..


----------



## treeclimber101

http://ts1.mm.bing.net/images/thumb...7_may_3_53_pw/compact_utility_loaders/graphic


----------



## treeclimber101

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=164994&d=1266465925



This is the only season my Cat even sees the trailer anymore and if my mini could move the box than it would never go out again


----------



## Southerntreeman

Thanks for taking time to reply. You're making me wonder if I should be looking at a wheeled machine too and not just a track machine.


----------



## troythetreeman

i had a dingo wide track, worked great in the summer time, in the winter the drive wheels packed with snow and pushed the tracks off


----------



## Aero_101

*Gehl Al20DX*

Researched this topic for years before pulling the trigger on the Gehl AL20DX. 
It's a small articulating machine, approx 40'' wideView attachment 201444
, re-post of this picture from a post of Dave's at TNT
Here is a list of pros/cons strictly for tree work;

Pros:
Zero turf damage from turning, even in the hands of a first time operator
Great lift capacity and height
Fast ground speed
Cons:
Wider than most minis
Higher purchase price

I demoed the ditch witch sk650, vermeer tx600, and a boxer 427W. Hands down the gehl blew them all away for our needs. Although not a fair apples to apples match up as the others all skid.

Outfitted with a BMG from Dave and it's on every job with us now, total game changer.


----------



## troythetreeman

yeah, those little gehls are nice, thats what were running now
to cons id add its a lot bigger then the dingo and the dingo would lift better
theres a plastic gear at the coupler from the engine to the pump, thats no small chore to replace
it also tends to creep


----------



## superjunior

Southerntreeman said:


> Thanks for taking time to reply. You're making me wonder if I should be looking at a wheeled machine too and not just a track machine.


 
some have the option of removable tracks (tracks over wheels). this is a great topic, I've been considering a mini for a while now


----------



## medic2397

*Toro Dingo 425*

Just bought a used Dingo 425 and grapple bucket. Probably the single best piece of equipment I have bought. It is rated at only lifting around 500 lbs, but I would say we have easily lifted 900+ lbs. The tracks do not disturb even wet lawns. I have rented both a Gehl CTL85 full size tracked skid steer and a Kubota 75horse tracked skid steer. Both were great machines capable of moving huge, 3000+ logs. They are a bit more rough on lawns no matter how hard you try to avoid it. That is what convinced me to buy the mini (dingo), because we will use that everyday. For the big stuff, it is much cheaper to just rent a full size skid steer. Just my opinion and what I have found that works best for us.


----------



## troythetreeman

medic2397 said:


> Just bought a used Dingo 425 and grapple bucket. Probably the single best piece of equipment I have bought. It is rated at only lifting around 500 lbs, but I would say we have easily lifted 900+ lbs. The tracks do not disturb even wet lawns. I have rented both a Gehl CTL85 full size tracked skid steer and a Kubota 75horse tracked skid steer. Both were great machines capable of moving huge, 3000+ logs. They are a bit more rough on lawns no matter how hard you try to avoid it. That is what convinced me to buy the mini (dingo), because we will use that everyday. For the big stuff, it is much cheaper to just rent a full size skid steer. Just my opinion and what I have found that works best for us.


 
gets cold in NY not? keep it warm in the winter, it wont start cold, it wont turn over both pumps fast enough
also, if the snow is sticky watch your drive wheels, theyll pack with snow and push your tracks off
we had one, it was pretty high maintenance, but we worked the #### out of it


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken

*mini*

A lot of goood info on pros and cons. Have you rented a wheeled or a tracked mini? Know how each reacts to your work enviroment? I use a wheeled 25G Thomas. Loads trailer by ramps into back. Can be loaded onto flat bed one-ton next to stump grinder. The size is key. Small gates, under low trees, small backyard and smalll space to haul it home. Look a the old threads here and other arb-sites. Ill try to find some pics..


----------



## VA-Sawyer

I have one complaint about the few minis I have operated, they move too slow. About equal to a slow walk. Are there any minis that will move at a fast walk with a load? You have to jog to keep up with my 753 and run to keep up with a T300. The T50 was so slow I felt I could move the pile faster by hand, and the Boxer had no guts in high range.
Rick


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken

*mini*

Yes there are slow. Keeps the shiny side up and driver from ejecting off platform. For faster and lift higher skip the mini.


----------



## medic2397

troythetreeman said:


> gets cold in NY not? keep it warm in the winter, it wont start cold, it wont turn over both pumps fast enough
> also, if the snow is sticky watch your drive wheels, theyll pack with snow and push your tracks off
> we had one, it was pretty high maintenance, but we worked the #### out of it


 
Thanks Troy. It does get pretty snowy around here but I have a heated shop to keep it in most of the time. I guess we'll see how it goes. Anyone have any good info on attachments? I bought a steeltek grapple bucket that I am not very impressed with. It doesn't seem as if the grapple wants to keep pressure down on the logs/load. I'm almost thinking its an issue with the machine, not the bucket. Any ideas?


----------



## GarethVW

Not trying to thread hijack but I really like the Gehl al20 loader and was wondering about parts availability, if I understand correctly they were imported and now they are not and Gehl makes their own small loader. I think one of these would be a great addition to our operation. Also, there is the ditch witch zahn. The lifting capacity isn't amazing but should be zero turf damage.


----------



## squad143

VA-Sawyer said:


> Are there any minis that will move at a fast walk with a load?



That's my biggest complaint. Wish my Thomas 25g had faster ground speed. A buddy of mine bought a Kanga and the thing moves pretty quick. Sometimes a little too quick. Cod be something I'm just not used to though.


----------



## troythetreeman

Toro Dingo and the Beaver Squeezer Grapple - YouTube
this is the attachment we had, takes a bit of getting used to but a skilled operator can get a lot done
theyre very nice

as for the gehl, we have one, i dont know where he buys parts, but he must, we just replaced the plastic gear at the pump coupler


----------



## bushwacker101

I run a Vermeer s800tx and love this machine! With the grapple bucket it will pick-up a 35 foot spuce limbs and all and carry it to my chipper with no problems at all (2400lbmax lift). It's width (41") can easliy get through most gates into the yards. I'm not sure what the other machines are priced at but my Vermeer is worth every penny I spent on it! If you do look into Vermeer stay away from the 600, not even close to the same performance.


----------



## defensiblespace

I have an sk650 with the branch manager grapple and I love it. The tracks can really leave some ruts though. The grapple is great, but I busted the hydraulic lines in less than a month. I upgraded them to a heavier 3/8 line and haven't had any problems yet. I just feel they could be routed better for protection on those grapples. If anybody has any ideas, let me know. I have to get off the mini every once in a while to move the lines around to make sure they don't get pinched.


----------



## treeman75

The vermeers go 4.5mph they are one of the faster ones.


----------



## ducaticorse

GarethVW said:


> Not trying to thread hijack but I really like the Gehl al20 loader and was wondering about parts availability, if I understand correctly they were imported and now they are not and Gehl makes their own small loader. I think one of these would be a great addition to our operation. Also, there is the ditch witch zahn. The lifting capacity isn't amazing but should be zero turf damage.


 
Gehl has been around for a hundred years, parts should be as easy to obtain as bobcat. They are used widely across the country for muni work.


----------



## ducaticorse

bushwacker101 said:


> I run a Vermeer s800tx and love this machine! With the grapple bucket it will pick-up a 35 foot spuce limbs and all and carry it to my chipper with no problems at all (2400lbmax lift). It's width (41") can easliy get through most gates into the yards. I'm not sure what the other machines are priced at but my Vermeer is worth every penny I spent on it! If you do look into Vermeer stay away from the 600, not even close to the same performance.


 
It's an 800lb max lift with a 2400lb tipping cap. I guess it's all in how you look at it.


----------



## Kottonwood

bushwacker101 said:


> I run a Vermeer s800tx and love this machine! With the grapple bucket it will pick-up a 35 foot spuce limbs and all and carry it to my chipper with no problems at all (2400lbmax lift). It's width (41") can easliy get through most gates into the yards. I'm not sure what the other machines are priced at but my Vermeer is worth every penny I spent on it! If you do look into Vermeer stay away from the 600, not even close to the same performance.


 
That is a damn nice machine, I wish more companies made their minis with those specs. I really like that it has high and low flow hydraulics, that's badass.

I am starting to think that or a small skid steer is the way to go. The sk500 is way better than man power no doubt, but I want something that can do more.


----------



## Kottonwood

and I am not talking about no 15 horse skid either. 30hp minimum (ducati)


----------



## ducaticorse

PatriotTreeCO said:


> and I am not talking about no 15 horse skid either. 30hp minimum (ducati)


 
LOL, don't knock it till you've tried it! 

I should have taken video of that lil bastard running around like crazy in a lot last week HANDLING sumac trees. It was really amazing to see what it's capable of. Big huge lifts, and fast. Honestly, it doesn't need anymore power for it's size, and it sips fuel too. Over all, I was really impressed.


----------



## Kottonwood

Post that vid!



The real best mini skid is the one that gets the job done and you don't make payments on.


----------



## ducaticorse

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Post that vid!
> 
> 
> 
> The real best mini skid is the one that gets the job done and you don't make payments on.


 
It was a fun job, 9 sumacs in an autobody lot all cut and chuck and drops. Being able to zip in with the cat and grab large limbs for processing was just incredibly efficient. I am thrilled with the purchase, $3600 1400hrs all in with HD grapple bucket.


----------



## treeman75

There is a vermeer s600tx for sale on tree buzz for 7500.


----------



## JCONN

I have a Dingo 420 and love it. The benefits of these minis is that they are easy to transport. We find that when you have those jobs that are a little far away and you dont want to drag the skid steer out to move the butt its easy to bring the mini. We almost always bring it on any removal. When it comes to soft lawns its great becuase it you can lay plywood down length wise and still turn around on it. I demod track and tire machine the choice to get tracks was quick the tired unit was very jerky and controls were difficult.

To get around the speed issue I still bring the ball cart because moving large rounds out is not that bad its picking it up thats the problum which is resolved with the dingo. Even though it wont dump over the sides of my International it will go into the back then we just roll large rounds up to the front.

On the topic of engine size, I have no problum with only being 20hp it sips gas and I rarely ever have it throtled up past half, unless I am running a trencher, augeror harley rake.

I have a clam shell bucket for mine and have great luck with it. Nice for cleaning up grindings, and works perfect on logs that are 18 inches or smaller squezess right around them like a grapple. When it come to bigger pieces it sometimes a little balancing act but it doesnt take long to fig out.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Articulated Loader is the way to go ...*



GarethVW said:


> Not trying to thread hijack but I really like the Gehl al20 loader and was wondering about parts availability, if I understand correctly they were imported and now they are not and Gehl makes their own small loader. I think one of these would be a great addition to our operation. Also, there is the ditch witch zahn. The lifting capacity isn't amazing but should be zero turf damage.


 
Using my articulated tractor has totally convinced me that when I buy a loader it will be a wheeled articulated machine. The Gehl looks good, but I'm very interested in the DW Zahn. Has anyone had any experience with one?

[video=youtube;MGU56mht5DI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGU56mht5DI&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## ducaticorse

the Aerialist said:


> Using my articulated tractor has totally convinced me that when I buy a loader it will be a wheeled articulated machine. The Gehl looks good, but I'm very interested in the DW Zahn. Has anyone had any experience with one?
> 
> [video=youtube;MGU56mht5DI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGU56mht5DI&feature=player_detailpage[/video]


 
I would have chosen the gehl 140 over my bobcat, but the pricing was just to extreme. Maybe next year when I get sick of laying down 3/4 everywhere I go.

As for the ZAHN, I think I'd choke when I found out how much those individual front ends go for lol.


----------



## the Aerialist

*Good things cost money ...*



ducaticorse said:


> ... As for the ZAHN, I think I'd choke when I found out how much those individual front ends go for lol.



Well I'll only get one. When I get some time I'm going to see if they have one here in Pittsburgh. It will have to wait until next year though.


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken

*vid*

Sombebody had a video of a Zahn with duals on. Moving brush to the curb--chipper. For the money a Gehl would do more with lifting height.


----------



## Saw Dust Smoken

*Pros and Cons*

With all the pros and cons listed for ya on Minis. SoutherTreeman what ya going to get?


----------



## the Aerialist

*Here's the Zahn at work ...*



Saw Dust Smoken said:


> Sombebody had a video of a Zahn with duals on. Moving brush to the curb--chipper. For the money a Gehl would do more with lifting height.



That would be this one: 

[video=youtube;24LgDmnzORU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24LgDmnzORU[/video]

The Zahn gives up lifting height but wins on compact size and less turf damage, especially with the 8 wheel setup as in the video. I see it as a perfect compliment to my 8 wheel Steiner for forwarding and loading brush and logs to my chipper and dump truck..


----------



## tree MDS

It sounds like a lawn mower. On the bright side, maybe you could use it to throw the Steiner over a cliff.. cut your losses. hahaha.


----------



## Toddppm

the Aerialist said:


> That would be this one:
> 
> [video=youtube;24LgDmnzORU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24LgDmnzORU[/video]
> 
> The Zahn gives up lifting height but wins on compact size and less turf damage, especially with the 8 wheel setup as in the video. I see it as a perfect *Replacement * to my 8 wheel Steiner *waste of money*for forwarding and loading brush and logs to my chipper and dump truck..


 
Fixed


----------



## the Aerialist

*I'm at the Ditchwitch dealer now ...*

But they are closed on Saturday. They've got a Zahn on the showroom though. I guess I'll have to come back during the week.

The Steiner continues to more than earn it's keep regardless of what the Fools here say. Working together with the Zahn seems like a great setup. I can get a skid stear cheap for a day if I need more power.


----------



## ducaticorse

the Aerialist said:


> But they are closed on Saturday. They've got a Zahn on the showroom though. I guess I'll have to come back during the week.
> 
> The Steiner continues to more than earn it's keep regardless of what the Fools here say. Working together with the Zahn seems like a great setup. I can get a skid stear cheap for a day if I need more power.


 
It's all in good fun. No need to call someone a fool, lol.


----------



## tree MDS

the Aerialist said:


> But they are closed on Saturday. They've got a Zahn on the showroom though. I guess I'll have to come back during the week.
> 
> The Steiner continues to more than earn it's keep regardless of what the Fools here say. Working together with the Zahn seems like a great setup. I can get a skid stear cheap for a day if I need more power.



Yeah, you can have john boy load the logs into the slip scoop, then Steiner (ever so lawn friendly) them out to the street, where you can load them into the truck with the Zahn. Sounds like a solid plan to me.


----------



## oldirty

watching the "analfisted gayrielist" work now is going to be like watching a shriner's parade and the little cars with him and johnjohn driving around the yard pulling off their hackery.


----------



## ducaticorse

oldirty said:


> watching the "analfisted gayrielist" work now is going to be like watching a shriner's parade and the little cars with him and johnjohn driving around the yard pulling off their hackery.


 
LOL, saw them at the Christopher Columbus day parade last Sunday in the north end. Awesome.......


----------



## the Aerialist

ducaticorse said:


> It's all in good fun. No need to call someone a fool, lol.



There's a history there that proves their foolery beyond doubt, but I'll refrain from addressing the Fools directly, it's a waste of time.

I've had more than a few jobs where the 8 wheel tractor saved the turf. I do mostly upscale residential and they have thousands in their lawns. My turf friendly operation sells work where others fear to tread. The stump grinder attachment for the Steiner works great, and has been essential for most upscale work. My target customers don't want stumps left, or tracks in their lawns.

I dig your screen name, "desmo" would have been a good one too for a Ducati fan. I had a Moto Guzzi V7 Sport you would have liked. Now I'm content to put along on my vintage Yamaha SR500 for that cafe racer thumper feeling. This is my stocker, I've got a "tweaked" version of the same bike a 1978 Yamaha SR500E thats my daily rider.


----------



## ducaticorse

the Aerialist said:


> There's a history there that proves their foolery beyond doubt, but I'll refrain from addressing the Fools directly, it's a waste of time.
> 
> I've had more than a few jobs where the 8 wheel tractor saved the turf. I do mostly upscale residential and they have thousands in their lawns. My turf friendly operation sells work where others fear to tread. The stump grinder attachment for the Steiner works great, and has been essential for most upscale work. My target customers don't want stumps left, or tracks in their lawns.
> 
> I dig your screen name, "desmo" would have been a good one too for a Ducati fan. I had a Moto Guzzi V7 Sport you would have liked. Now I'm content to put along on my vintage Yamaha SR500 for that cafe racer thumper feeling. This is my stocker, I've got a "tweaked" version of the same bike a 1978 Yamaha SR500E thats my daily rider.


 
Thats in really nice shape. I like the shot in the stream too. I've owned a 748S S4RS and a 1098. I love the brand. I'm looking at switching to the BMW1000R next year. My race prepped GSXR750 track bike was stolen end of August....


----------



## oldirty

the Aerialist said:


> This is my stocker, I've got a "tweaked" version of the same bike a 1978 Yamaha SR500E thats my daily rider.


 
figures you go with the bike that has the big black dildo as a seat option. bet you love hit'n potholes on that thing.


----------



## the Aerialist

*The DW Zahn is the best mini loader for tree work ...*



ducaticorse said:


> Thats in really nice shape. I like the shot in the stream too. I've owned a 748S S4RS and a 1098. I love the brand. I'm looking at switching to the BMW1000R next year. My race prepped GSXR750 track bike was stolen end of August....


 
The first one is showroom stock with all factory options, it's rarely ridden and in climate controlled storage most of the time. The one in the stream is my semi-cafe daily rider. I've also got a bad ass 1200cc built 1981 Yamaha:


----------



## ducaticorse

My recently stolen gixxer


----------



## treevet

Gixxer is badass. 

Me last Sun...and me all day tomorrow tryin to find as many of those signs as poss. Ky. 10.


----------



## ducaticorse

treevet said:


> Gixxer is badass.
> 
> Me last Sun...and me all day tomorrow tryin to find as many of those signs as poss. Ky. 10.


 
Speed triple 1050. That's a whole lotta motor for that config. Watch out for leaves in the turns!


----------



## brookpederson

[video=youtube_share;IDCjEBEZy7Q]http://youtu.be/IDCjEBEZy7Q[/video] 

I always gotta shout out when talking about articulated loaders, mine is old and i cant get parts but i love it and it helps me get my lift in some damn amazing spots.


----------



## mattfr12

Im a member of NESBA i use to run the tracks every wensday but now with 2 kids get out every once in a while pictures of me on my zx-10.

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m202/mattfr12/P1010478.jpg

Owner of Laroche tree service in ohio crashing his gsxr600

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m202/mattfr12/P1010485.jpg

Cj laroche owner of laroche tree service with his bike all banged up.

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m202/mattfr12/P1010520.jpg

Me dragin some knee

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m202/mattfr12/n571534614_158265_2402.jpg

picture of it in the garage

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m202/mattfr12/PB140109.jpg

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m202/mattfr12/RB7_3962.jpg

Me and the wife before a race.

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/229533_5366544614_571534614_158239_3900_n.jpg


----------



## ducaticorse

mattfr12 said:


> Im a member of NESBA i use to run the tracks every wensday but now with 2 kids get out every once in a while pictures of me on my zx-10.
> 
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m202/mattfr12/P1010478.jpg
> 
> Owner of Laroche tree service in ohio crashing his gsxr600
> 
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m202/mattfr12/P1010485.jpg
> 
> Cj laroche owner of laroche tree service with his bike all banged up.
> 
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m202/mattfr12/P1010520.jpg
> 
> Me dragin some knee
> 
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m202/mattfr12/n571534614_158265_2402.jpg
> 
> picture of it in the garage
> 
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m202/mattfr12/PB140109.jpg
> 
> http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m202/mattfr12/RB7_3962.jpg
> 
> Me and the wife before a race.
> 
> http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/229533_5366544614_571534614_158239_3900_n.jpg


 
When I was at Penquin race school, I got some pretty sweet pro photography done. I never bought the stuff off the website though.... What track are you running? Ever been to NHIS? It's an awesome run, REALLY technical. Last time I was there was in August right before my bike got pinched, and there were at least a half dozen lowsides, and one high. All of them went to the hospital I believe.


----------



## mattfr12

The track i usually run is beaverun thats whats in the photo's ive only ever highsided once and got tore up pretty good i was probably going around 130-140 ish on the first lap to and the tires lost grip after that i bought chicken hawk tire warmers. kept the high side from happening so easily. ive been lucky with lowsides ended up always still riding the same day. my gsxr1000 is in my shed in pieces from beatin it around the track so much frame cracked in so many places. that zx10 is on its 2nd frame.

it has 

TRE elminator 
power commander
3mm over JE pistons
Kawasaki intake and exauhst racing cams
1/5 throttle
Custom air box
Magnesium rims
i cant even remember it all i bought it in 05 and been adding stuff since.

i quite riding on the road in 06-07 i only ride on the track my bike doesnt have headlights or anything anymore i tore all that stuff out to save weight.


----------



## mattfr12

heres some pictures of the lowside.

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/222178_5366809614_571534614_158292_1227_n.jpg

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/227373_5366804614_571534614_158291_911_n.jpg

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/222178_5366809614_571534614_158292_1227_n.jpg

my wife takes all the pics for my i bought a nice SLR camera from RITZ


----------



## ducaticorse

mattfr12 said:


> The track i usually run is beaverun thats whats in the photo's ive only ever highsided once and got tore up pretty good i was probably going around 130-140 ish on the first lap to and the tires lost grip after that i bought chicken hawk tire warmers. kept the high side from happening so easily. ive been lucky with lowsides ended up always still riding the same day. my gsxr1000 is in my shed in pieces from beatin it around the track so much frame cracked in so many places. that zx10 is on its 2nd frame.
> 
> it has
> 
> TRE elminator
> power commander
> 3mm over JE pistons
> Kawasaki intake and exauhst racing cams
> 1/5 throttle
> Custom air box
> Magnesium rims
> i cant even remember it all i bought it in 05 and been adding stuff since.


 
2 frames ? Nice..

That camo gixxer had

BCM ohlins valved and sprung forks
Penske rear shock
Ohlins steering damper
Pretty much everything Woodcraft makes
Michelin 2CT tires/set of rains
Full Ak exhaust with PC3 tune
Geared down to better match NHIS ( I smoke 1000's in the turns with my little 600 chassis, and it's too late to catch up with me coming out on the front straight.)

The new 1000's however, are as light and short as my 07 750, so the previous statement is not as true as it was a cpl years ago, ( see the BMW1000r )


----------



## mattfr12

o at first i was faster on a 600 after i started to get serouse with it tho no way i spent a week in ohio at keith codes super bike school and really learned how to fly. he wrote the book a twist of the wrist. my bike weighs less than a stock factory 600 im missing all the extra stuff plus a shaved fuel tank mag rims no exhast just headers out the side no speedometer just a tach i tell how fast im going by gps and lap times.

ya its easy to crack the frames on them things ride enough wheelies you will crack the frame in no time even if your setting it down soft it flexes a good bit. crash it and hit the anything with it it will get a hairline crack somewhere.


----------



## ducaticorse

mattfr12 said:


> o at first i was faster on a 600 after i started to get serouse with it tho no way i spent a week in ohio at keith codes super bike school and really learned how to fly. he wrote the book a twist of the wrist. my bike weighs less than a stock factory 600 im missing all the extra stuff plus a shaved fuel tank mag rims no exhast just headers out the side no speedometer just a tach i tell how fast im going by gps and lap times.
> 
> ya its easy to crack the frames on them things ride enough wheelies you will crack the frame in no time even if your setting it down soft it flexes a good bit. crash it and hit the anything with it it will get a hairline crack somewhere.


 
I was contemplating his classes. I read both twist of the wrists, he's brilliant as an instructor. I've lowsided my bike 3 times, 2 ride aways, the third, not so much. My frame never got torqued enough to even have to put it on a jig.


----------



## treevet

Can't believe you don't want to street ride anymore Matt. I have always had a bike since I was 16 and am on my 4th Tri S3 since '98. It is a great all rounder cause if someone wants to bust it with ya at a stop light or on the twisties it is way up to it but if ya want to look at sights or snoop around neighborhoods to see how other people live like I do, or take a long putt, then ya don't have your face buried in the gas tank. Wish I could have a half dozen bikes but no room with all equipment I got to store em.


----------



## mattfr12

treevet said:


> Can't believe you don't want to street ride anymore Matt. I have always had a bike since I was 16 and am on my 4th Tri S3 since '98. It is a great all rounder cause if someone wants to bust it with ya at a stop light or on the twisties it is way up to it but if ya want to look at sights or snoop around neighborhoods to see how other people live like I do, or take a long putt, then ya don't have your face buried in the gas tank. Wish I could have a half dozen bikes but no room with all equipment I got to store em.


 

the main reason is stupid drivers especially with my little ones people never seem to see you and my bikes where always brighlty colored. i did like riding on the street but the fear of loosing a leg or something slowly pushed on me as my friends and stuff got hurt from it over time. the track is alot safer place for me to push the limits of my bike.

i also have a hard time with control you obviously know how easy it is to go 80+ mph everywhere on a bike and its like nothing. i would probably not have my license anymore. when i worked at bartlett i had a gsxr1000 and could get to work in no time a 15 min drive became a 5-10 min.

i ride my dads old harley from time to time on the road but she tops out around 120. keeps me resposible. ill try and upload some videos of when i took my zx10 to the drag strip i put exstensions on the back and a muzzy dry nitrous system was some of the most fun ive ever had. it still has an air shifter on it. up and down with the push of a button. when your in those super sharp turns like a carisol the last turn at beavrun is one that air shifter is the cats ass.


i have a bad problem with wasting money on toys like that also so ive been trying to be really conservative lately by putting my money back in my company. i just sold my late model dirt track car last year if i had all the money i dumped in that i would have had a brand new crane a year ago. 

its easy to get hooked in the points race for track champion and end up blowing alot of money doing it. was alot of fun tho.


----------



## GarethVW

brookpederson said:


> [video=youtube_share;IDCjEBEZy7Q]http://youtu.be/IDCjEBEZy7Q[/video]
> 
> I always gotta shout out when talking about articulated loaders, mine is old and i cant get parts but i love it and it helps me get my lift in some damn amazing spots.


 
Umm Did I miss something or did this thread get way off topic really fast? If I am getting my facts right I thing the multi one loader is an older version of what turned into the avanti gehl al20. And watching those clips of the zahn working one thing I noticed was when you pick up a load that is heavy you lose steering. Won't happen with a mini skid.


----------



## ducaticorse

GarethVW said:


> Umm Did I miss something or did this thread get way off topic really fast? If I am getting my facts right I thing the multi one loader is an older version of what turned into the avanti gehl al20. And watching those clips of the zahn working one thing I noticed was when you pick up a load that is heavy you lose steering. Won't happen with a mini skid.


 
If you want great performace with huge lifting power and turf friendliness the Gehl 140 is pretty much where it's at. As far as mini skids go, it seems as though the heavy sc vermeer is decent. That Zahn looks like ass in my opinion, and I can't wait to find out how much they're asking for that thing with a "front end".


----------



## Natewood

That zahn is rediculously inefficient! makes me love my mt that much more just seeing that..... Oh, btw, how about the most inefficient crew that accompanied that useless machine??!!


----------



## brookpederson

GarethVW said:


> Umm Did I miss something or did this thread get way off topic really fast? If I am getting my facts right I thing the multi one loader is an older version of what turned into the avanti gehl al20. And watching those clips of the zahn working one thing I noticed was when you pick up a load that is heavy you lose steering. Won't happen with a mini skid.


 
WHAT..?? I'm not off topic the guys talking about racing their motorcycles are off topic  and mine is a mini, not in the true sense. But it's small, it has no turf impact and can lift 1200 lbs.
Way more than a mini. Multi trac was bought out by boxer not gehl, although they are identical looking machines.


----------



## CUCV

Hey ducaticorse, that you selling your 4 series on CL? 




ducaticorse said:


> It was a fun job, 9 sumacs in an autobody lot all cut and chuck and drops. Being able to zip in with the cat and grab large limbs for processing was just incredibly efficient. I am thrilled with the purchase, $3600 1400hrs all in with HD grapple bucket.


----------



## GarethVW

brookpederson; said:


> WHAT..?? I'm not off topic the guys talking about racing their motorcycles are off topic  and mine is a mini, not in the true sense. But it's small, it has no turf impact and can lift 1200 lbs.
> Way more than a mini. Multi trac was bought out by boxer not gehl, although they are identical looking machines.


 
I didn't mean you. I was trying to get us back on topic and was using your post. I like the loaders like yours and I think they are a good consideration when trying to decide on the best small yard machine. Random question. Am I the only one that thinks that having a loader on the other end of a stump grinder like a trx7015 would be a nice way to go for a small tree service? .....I probably am..... I know you can buy the branch manager powered stump grinder attachment and then use a mini but those can't grind like the big machines.


----------



## GarethVW

I think the gehl al20 loaders were made by avant and rebaged gehl. I think they are the same as the multi one and the others that they became (boxer) they are Italian made.


----------



## sawinredneck

GarethVW said:


> I didn't mean you. I was trying to get us back on topic and was using your post. I like the loaders like yours and I think they are a good consideration when trying to decide on the best small yard machine. Random question. Am I the only one that thinks that having a loader on the other end of a stump grinder like a trx7015 would be a nice way to go for a small tree service? .....I probably am..... I know you can buy the branch manager powered stump grinder attachment and then use a mini but those can't grind like the big machines.


 
I've pondered that thought as well, two birds, one stone, like a trencher/excavator setup, flip the seat around to run what you want. But I think the price would be a deal breaker, and it's getting large.

Anyways, I've read this thread for a while now, nothing new, same old crap hashed over again. BUT! I did come up with the true and proper answer for the OP's question!
The BEST, without a doubt, mini skid for tree work, is the one you own that works for you! Simple as that!


----------



## arbor pro

sawinredneck said:


> ...The BEST, without a doubt, mini skid for tree work, is...



a ditch witch sk650! I just bought a brand new one - needed a tax writeoff. anyone interested in my 2008 sk650 with only 408 hours? If so, pm me or give me a call.

AP
605-228-9350


----------



## arbor pro

just put ad in classifieds for mini skid (skid steers and loaders) and stump grinder attachment (stump removal). thanks for looking. would consider some bartering/trading for full size skid steer such as a s185 bobcat...

ap


----------



## sharkfin12us

the Aerialist said:


> Using my articulated tractor has totally convinced me that when I buy a loader it will be a wheeled articulated machine. The Gehl looks good, but I'm very interested in the DW Zahn. Has anyone had any experience with one?
> 
> [video=youtube;MGU56mht5DI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGU56mht5DI&feature=player_detailpage[/video]




I demoed that machine with branch manager grapple.Back end is too light if they can do something about adding more weight to back maybe it would help.Lift capacity I believe is 400lbs and I picked up cut log piece that was about 22 inches 3 and half feet diameter and moving forward and going back tipped so not ready to use in the tree industry yet IMO.


----------



## arbor pro

[SUB][/SUB]


sharkfin12us said:


> I demoed that machine with branch manager grapple.Back end is too light if they can do something about adding more weight to back maybe it would help.Lift capacity I believe is 400lbs and I picked up cut log piece that was about 22 inches 3 and half feet diameter and moving forward and going back tipped so not ready to use in the tree industry yet IMO.



I've never demoed the Zahn but the lift capacity on an sk650 is rated at 650lb and it will lift about 1300 before it tips. I recently moved a freshly-cut 16' long ponderosa pine log that was 12" at small end and 24" at large end. my log weight calculator says it weighed right at 1300 which seems right as it was right on the brink of tipping when I loaded it onto the trailer.

I'm 200 lbs btw and, unless someone else is significantly lighter, they should be able to lift about the same. The sk650 is an awesome machine for the tree care and landscaping industry. They won't lift as much as a bobcat 300 but they do lift a lot more than the Zahn at a mere 400lb. heck, even a little dingo 420 will lift more than that!

AP


----------



## defensiblespace

arbor pro said:


> [SUB][/SUB]
> 
> I've never demoed the Zahn but the lift capacity on an sk650 is rated at 650lb and it will lift about 1300 before it tips. I recently moved a freshly-cut 16' long ponderosa pine log that was 12" at small end and 24" at large end. my log weight calculator says it weighed right at 1300 which seems right as it was right on the brink of tipping when I loaded it onto the trailer.
> 
> I'm 200 lbs btw and, unless someone else is significantly lighter, they should be able to lift about the same. The sk650 is an awesome machine for the tree care and landscaping industry. They won't lift as much as a bobcat 300 but they do lift a lot more than the Zahn at a mere 400lb. heck, even a little dingo 420 will lift more than that!
> 
> AP


Agreed. I'm amazed at what I can lift with my sk650. The thing is a serious work horse.


----------



## arbor pro

*zahn*

again, I've never run a zahn myself but, to me, it looks like it is well-suited for running attachments and light material moving. Emphasis on running attachments though. Same goes for the sk300 and 350 which is why they're popular with rental places. If lifting and material moving is important, the sk500 and sk650 are the way to go. The one big limitation to anything that articulates is that it's going to be easier to flip over. The one big limitation to larger tracked skid steers including the sk650 is you can tear up a lawn if you're not careful.

I just ordered a set of narrow turf tracks for my new sk650 (came with wide aggressive). It's supposed to be a pretty easy conversion from wide track to narrow - just drop a spacer frame on the undercarriage to change from 42" to 36" and, of course, change the tracks from wide to narrow. I'm anxious to see how the narrow turf tracks compare to the narrow aggressive tracks which I have on my 2008 sk650.

AP


----------



## Tdaz250

We just got a diesel dingo with the grapple attachment...thing impresses us with all the stuff it picks up.


----------



## defensiblespace

arbor pro said:


> I just ordered a set of narrow turf tracks for my new sk650 (came with wide aggressive). It's supposed to be a pretty easy conversion from wide track to narrow - just drop a spacer frame on the undercarriage to change from 42" to 36" and, of course, change the tracks from wide to narrow. I'm anxious to see how the narrow turf tracks compare to the narrow aggressive tracks which I have on my 2008 sk650.
> 
> AP



I had my sk650 changed from narrow to wide at the DW dealer. If I remember correctly it took 2 guys just over an hour. It was worth the money to have them do it. Since then I have gotten pretty good at putting the tracks on and I could probably do it myself pretty easily. I've had a fair amount of experience with this since I've thrown the tracks on mine a few times. There's nothing wrong with the machine, I just tend to push its capabilities pretty hard on the terrain I work on.


----------



## newsawtooth

defensiblespace said:


> There's nothing wrong with the machine, I just tend to push its capabilities pretty hard on the terrain I work on.



Defensible Space, has it been rolled yet or are you a much better driver than me? Also, did you make a decision on a chipper?


----------



## defensiblespace

newsawtooth said:


> Defensible Space, has it been rolled yet or are you a much better driver than me? Also, did you make a decision on a chipper?


It's been rolled twice. Once by me and once by one of my guys. We just let it sit to let the oil drain out of the valves and it fires right back up. Hasn't even left a mark on that thing both times we rolled it. I think I'm going to buy a Vermeer 1800. Looks like the best big chipper I can get for my money. Just haven't had the cash flow to pull the trigger yet.


----------



## arbor pro

defensiblespace said:


> It's been rolled twice. Once by me and once by one of my guys. We just let it sit to let the oil drain out of the valves and it fires right back up. Hasn't even left a mark on that thing both times we rolled it. I think I'm going to buy a Vermeer 1800. Looks like the best big chipper I can get for my money. Just haven't had the cash flow to pull the trigger yet.



Don't know if you're considering another machine so don't want to step on anybody else's toes but, if not, I have a '99 vermeer 1800 with 2100 hours that I'll probably update next year. runs and chips great and looks pretty good since a body shop stripped it down, primed it and repainted it for me a year ago. I'd probably want somewhere around $17,500 but could negotiate on that.

Attached pic is right after it was repainted and decals put on. Obviously, it has some battle scars since then but still pretty decent. Vinyl graphics should come right off with a heat gun and some touch up paint would likely be in order.

AP


----------



## arbor pro

Just got to thinking, CA has all kinds of new emission laws doesnt' it? I have no clue whether my '99 1800 would meet the new emission standards or not...?

stupid EPA...


----------



## defensiblespace

arbor pro said:


> Just got to thinking, CA has all kinds of new emission laws doesnt' it? I have no clue whether my '99 1800 would meet the new emission standards or not...?
> 
> stupid EPA...



CA does have emissions laws. However, where I live, I don't think the emission police are very likely to come looking for me. They tend to stay in the bigger metropolitan areas and the closest one to me is Sacramento and that is still 1.5 hours away. I know that doesn't sound very environmental of me, but why waste a machine that is going to get used somewhere else anyway? I'm not very familiar with the CARB laws here, but I believe all diesel engines are supposed to be tier IV by a certain year. I might be interested in your chipper, AP, when you decide to sell it. I also have to buy a chip truck; one that is big enough so I don't have to keep running to the dump all the time while running an 18" chipper. Another contractor suggested that I get a flatbed dump and have a ramp fabricated between the cab and dump body to load the SK 650 on to. This way I could basically show up to a job with one truck and still get the job done in an efficient manner. Anybody else out there doing this? I also want a flatbed because I need to have removable sides to be able to load logs and such into the truck with the SK650. The machine just doesn't reach high enough to load over the sides of a dump truck. Maybe this is overkill as you can just load through the gate in the back. I'm open to ideas and opinions on this if anybody wants to chime in.


----------



## newsawtooth

defensiblespace said:


> Another contractor suggested that I get a flatbed dump and have a ramp fabricated between the cab and dump body to load the SK 650 on to.



Arbor Pro is your man then, have you seen his rig? He's got me considering cutting the mancab off of my chip truck to do the same thing.

Arbor Pro, what are your thoughts on the turf tracks for DW? Have you used them much yet or seen them in action. The machine does everything but can be a little tough on the Kentucky Blue Grass. When are we going to get the green ASV turf tracks for mini's?


----------



## arbor pro

newsawtooth said:


> Arbor Pro is your man then, have you seen his rig? He's got me considering cutting the mancab off of my chip truck to do the same thing.
> 
> Arbor Pro, what are your thoughts on the turf tracks for DW? Have you used them much yet or seen them in action. The machine does everything but can be a little tough on the Kentucky Blue Grass. When are we going to get the green ASV turf tracks for mini's?



link to truck refurb thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/commercial-tree-care-climbing/151415.htm#post2510490


I'll let you know about the turf tracks this spring. Just bought a narrow set to put on my new 650 which came with wide aggressive tracks. I needed a new set of wide tracks to put on one of my 2008 650s so I figured making the swap was a good way of justify trying out the narrow turf tracks on the new machine. The existing wide tracks on the 2008 machine are turf tracks but pretty worn out so they go across a lawn with no damage whatsoever but the metal cleats are starting to rip through so we'll see how new tracks do come spring.

Defensible - I'm going into winter hibernation here so winter is as good of time as any for me to do some equipment swapping. Just let me know when you're ready to buy a chipper and we can discuss mine further. And feel free to check out my truck refurb in the linked thread and also in the TCI magazine from a month or two ago (in the equipment locator section). Link: http://www.tcia.org/Digital_Magazine/TCIEL_Fall1011/TCI-Equipment-Locator-Fall-2011/#?page=8

AP


----------



## arbor pro

And since this is a mini skid thread, I'll try to switch back to the topic and say that the truck setup for hauling the mini skid works great. couldn't be happier with it. And, btw, I'm selling one or both of my 2008 sk650s. I love those machines dearly but just can't justify having three of them around when I run a crew of just three guys. :msp_rolleyes: 

Somebody's gotta run a saw every once in awhile...


----------



## newsawtooth

arbor pro said:


> And, btw, I'm selling one or both of my 2008 sk650s. I love those machines dearly but just can't justify having three of them around when I run a crew of just three guys. :msp_rolleyes:
> 
> Somebody's gotta run a saw every once in awhile...




So you're the one that cornered the market on SK-650's and the reason I can't find one?


----------



## defensiblespace

AP,
I'm going to send you a PM so we don't get too far off topic here.


----------



## arbor pro

newsawtooth said:


> So you're the one that cornered the market on SK-650's and the reason I can't find one?



Can't find one? What part of "I'm selling one or both of my 2008 sk650s" didn't you understand...? : )


----------



## arbor pro

brookpederson said:


> WHAT..?? I'm not off topic the guys talking about racing their motorcycles are off topic  and mine is a mini, not in the true sense. But it's small, it has no turf impact and can lift 1200 lbs.
> Way more than a mini. Multi trac was bought out by boxer not gehl, although they are identical looking machines.



Nice genie lift. gotta love those tz50s for getting into tight spots. I can see advantages to the multi trac especially the extending boom for additional lift height. However, I just don't think I want to sit on something so small with a heavy load lifted overhead. One bad move on a soft slope and over it goes with you going for the ride. I've flipped a mini skid on rough terrain (only once) and it was sure nice to be able to just step away from the machine when it happened. Turned the motor off right away so it didnt' starve for oil and flipped it back up right away using my pickup. Let it sit for an hour, checked the fluids and fired it up and went back to work.

Anyhow, nice setup with the multi trac and genie!


----------



## newsawtooth

arbor pro said:


> Can't find one? What part of "I'm selling one or both of my 2008 sk650s" didn't you understand...? : )



Yes, yes I know....I'll flip you a PM. 

Not that I would get one, but has anyone run the Vermeer 800 or whatever they called their biggest mini offering?


----------



## StumpAway MS

I believe that the Vermeer S600TX with the diesel engine and grapple bucket is the best, I've got two uncles that own the Bobcat minis, the MT52 and MT55, mine will blow them away!!! Ride on platform, joy sticks controls, faster ground speed, stronger and lifts higher!!!


----------



## Blakesmaster

StumpAway MS said:


> I believe that the Vermeer S600TX with the diesel engine and grapple bucket is the best, I've got two uncles that own the Bobcat minis, the MT52 and MT55, mine will blow them away!!! Ride on platform, joy sticks controls, faster ground speed, stronger and lifts higher!!!



Nice rims on the pickup. You going to a jobsite or a fashion show?


----------



## StumpAway MS

If I'm going to be in it everyday, might as well look good, their better looking than the stock metal ones that came on it!!! This is everything I've got done to my 2002 Ford F-250, AFE Stage 2 Cold Air Intake, Magnaflow 4' Turbo Back exhaust with 5' tip, Diablo Programmer, Rear drop shackles, Full Kicker system, Eagle 18' Wheels, 10 Ply Bridgestone Dueler AT Revo 2 Tires


----------



## arbor pro

StumpAway MS said:


> If I'm going to be in it everyday, might as well look good, their better looking than the stock metal ones that came on it!!! This is everything I've got done to my 2002 Ford F-250, AFE Stage 2 Cold Air Intake, Magnaflow 4' Turbo Back exhaust with 5' tip, Diablo Programmer, Rear drop shackles, Full Kicker system, Eagle 18' Wheels, 10 Ply Bridgestone Dueler AT Revo 2 Tires



:musical-note:...and a partridge in a pair tree. :musical-note:


----------



## defensiblespace

StumpAway MS said:


> I believe that the Vermeer S600TX with the diesel engine and grapple bucket is the best, I've got two uncles that own the Bobcat minis, the MT52 and MT55, mine will blow them away!!! Ride on platform, joy sticks controls, faster ground speed, stronger and lifts higher!!!



Apparently you've never been on an sk650. It will out perform the s600 in most categories. The controls on the s600 are more user friendly, but that's about where it ends.


----------



## StumpAway MS

defensiblespace said:


> Apparently you've never been on an sk650. It will out perform the s600 in most categories. The controls on the s600 are more user friendly, but that's about where it ends.



No, I actually haven't used a ditch witch before, but I heard the controls suck!!! and few other things I can't remember at the moment, but I know the Vermeer is better than the bobcat though.


----------



## arbor pro

StumpAway MS said:


> No, I actually haven't used a ditch witch before, but I heard the controls suck!!! and few other things I can't remember at the moment, but I know the Vermeer is better than the bobcat though.



vermeer 600 is a very nice machine. very comfortable to operate and good power. Not bad at all and I would agree a bit nicer all around than a bobcat but only because of the dual joysticks controls and the ride on platform. Power and performance wise, they are pretty equal.

DW controls do not suck by any means. Boxer controls suck. Dw performance all around is superior to vermeer and all other mini skids I've tried (though I have not tried the vermeer 800 yet). The performance is what I keep coming back to. Comfort is important but performance is what counts.

Again, not knocking the vermeer 600. I've owned one. I liked it. I just like the ditch witch sk650 much better. I'd say the vermeer 600 is more in line with a ditch witch sk500 as far as performance goes. Of course, a diesel is always going to perform a little bit better than a gas though so the only thing the vermeer 600 has over the sk500 is that it has the diesel option.

I haven't found a mini skid yet that is entirely worthless. They all have some merit but some are certainly in the top of the class and some at the bottom. It all depends on how you plan to use it that really dictates which is best but the ditch witch, vermeer and bobcat machines are all very impressive to me and my favorite pics. if boxer comes out with joystick controls and a better hydraulic pump system so it doesn't starve itself out, their machine will be right up there too. That's what these manufacturers do though - they copy each other's engineering over time and they all benefit from it. Look at big skid steers. Now everybody makes them and they're all pretty similar in performance and comfort of operation. One manufacture makes 5 of the same machine, paints each a different color and they get marketed under the name of gehl, mustang, takeuchi or who knows what else but they're the exact same machine under the paint and logos.

Vermeer knows what ditch witch is doing, ditch witch knows what vermeer is doing, and they both know what bobcat has been doing for the past 50 years. Then there's the dingo. Ever really stood back and compared a dingo 525tx to a bobcat mt55? Any real difference...? Any difference between a chevy and a gmc other than the logo and the trim?

AP


----------



## sawinredneck

Boxer is working on the controls, right now they have a retro kit out out to make them like the Thomas controls, just FYI.
Other than the controls, I still think Boxer makes some of the best machines on the market. But for the money, I'll keep rebuilding my Thomas!


----------



## arbor pro

sawinredneck said:


> Boxer is working on the controls, right now they have a retro kit out out to make them like the Thomas controls, just FYI.
> Other than the controls, I still think Boxer makes some of the best machines on the market. But for the money, I'll keep rebuilding my Thomas!



Yeah, when I spoke with the engineers at mertz manufacturing a year ago about the controls on my boxer 532dx, they said they would let me know when the retrofit was ready and hook me up to do a field trial for them. Checked back a couple months later and they were still working on it. Never heard from them since.

Never owned or tried a thomas. A local basement repair guy has one and uses is for backfilling. I should ask him if I can take his for a spin. Finn and Kanga are also on my list of machines to try - and that vermeer 800. Anybody check lately what the vermeer dealer tag is on a600tx diesel and 800tx? Last time I checked, they were around $24k and $28k without tax and delivery. Way overpriced when a dw sk650 is only a bit over $21k with delivery, setup fees and local sales tax. Not so long ago they too were overpriced at about $26k. Now a sk650 is barely more than a bobcat mt55 and, while I like the bobcat minis, they just aren't in the same class as the sk650. 

If bobcat wants to keep up with the competition, it needs to add a 30hp+ model with faster travel speed, higher lifting height and a built-in operator platform. The mt52 and 55 are just too much alike. Buyers don't have enough options with minis as they do with full size skid steers. At the very least, bobcat engineers could scrap the mt55 or redesign it to be the larger model. If they're smart, that needs to happen soon. There's no reason bobcat shouldn't offer something comparable to the older 553 model or the newer s100 - something to compete with the competition's larger machines.

AP


----------



## flushcut

I will let you all know about the s800tx as I should take delivery of mine in the first or second week of January. Sticker price was 27,5 but I outfitted mine with a branch manager grapple, scoop, and rake attachments and will come out to 34 and change out the door. Spendy yes but the power and compactness is what I was looking for plus the hi/lo hydro is a major plus for me as I am heading into other venues aside from just tree work. I want to eek out every potential $ that machine has to offer and then some.


----------



## arbor pro

flushcut said:


> I will let you all know about the s800tx as I should take delivery of mine in the first or second week of January. Sticker price was 27,5 but I outfitted mine with a branch manager grapple, scoop, and rake attachments and will come out to 34 and change out the door. Spendy yes but the power and compactness is what I was looking for plus the hi/lo hydro is a major plus for me as I am heading into other venues aside from just tree work. I want to eek out every potential $ that machine has to offer and then some.



I'll expect a full review... congrats!


----------



## flushcut

Thank you! I will let you know how she works. I have used a dingo, prentice110s mt52, and a s600 (just in the Vermeer yard) with wheels so I have a few likes and dislikes to compare it to.


----------



## arbor pro

flushcut said:


> Thank you! I will let you know how she works. I have used a dingo, prentice110s mt52, and a s600 (just in the Vermeer yard) with wheels so I have a few likes and dislikes to compare it to.



Gotta get you on a sk650 too. Far as I'm concerned, that's the top dog to beat right now and I'd really be interested to know how the two stack up against each other. 

You're in WI, I'm in SD - maybe we need to meet half way in MN and host our own contractor field days with mini skids - but not like the vague reviews these industry magazines write up for fear of losing dealer advertising (no offense TCI and others but they are pretty vague) - we'll tell it like it is - the good and the bad as a contractor sees it. Who's game?

AP


----------



## flushcut

They are vague indeed. That sounds like a good idea we will have to stay in touch and work something out as far as scheduling is concerned.


----------



## sawinredneck

I love my little Thomas for what it is, two levers, forward and reverse for drive that can be run with one hand, a joystick for the bucket allowing you to do multiple moves at one time and two more forward and backward controls for the aux. points. Simple.
I wish it was a bit heavier, it just sucks trying to dig in this hard KS clay, I've built a tooth bar but am going to have to build a scarifier for it to break up the ground.
I wish it would lift higher, this is the machines main drawback, it will just barely clear the sides of an average dump trailer but wont go high enough to clear the sides of my '04 F150.
Sure, it would be nice if it could lift more, but I have to remember how small it really is and what it's for.
TNTtree put it best, the Thomas 25G is the Chevy of mini skids, it's not the best at everything, it's good at everything, it's easy to find parts for and once you learn the tricks, it's fairly easy to work on.
For what it is, what I paid for it and what it's done for me, I can't complain at all! If I had the money and the work I certainly wouldn't think twice about buying a bigger Boxer with the Thomas style controls, but for my limited use with it, it's mainly used to replace my broken back now, it's the cats ass!


----------



## treeman75

flushcut said:


> I will let you all know about the s800tx as I should take delivery of mine in the first or second week of January. Sticker price was 27,5 but I outfitted mine with a branch manager grapple, scoop, and rake attachments and will come out to 34 and change out the door. Spendy yes but the power and compactness is what I was looking for plus the hi/lo hydro is a major plus for me as I am heading into other venues aside from just tree work. I want to eek out every potential $ that machine has to offer and then some.



You are going to love the set up! I have a s600tx with a BMG and love it, I would sleep with the damn thing if I could. This past season was the first season, we havent draged brush or hand loaded logs all year. It shows up on time and never complains. You will be so much more productive and your guys wont get so wore out.


----------



## treeman75

arbor pro said:


> Gotta get you on a sk650 too. Far as I'm concerned, that's the top dog to beat right now and I'd really be interested to know how the two stack up against each other.
> 
> You're in WI, I'm in SD - maybe we need to meet half way in MN and host our own contractor field days with mini skids - but not like the vague reviews these industry magazines write up for fear of losing dealer advertising (no offense TCI and others but they are pretty vague) - we'll tell it like it is - the good and the bad as a contractor sees it. Who's game?
> 
> AP



I would be up for that and I think ole yeller would like to go on a road trip too! Im about 4 hours from the cities. Let me know.


----------



## murphy4trees

flushcut said:


> I will let you all know about the s800tx as I should take delivery of mine in the first or second week of January. Sticker price was 27,5 but I outfitted mine with a branch manager grapple, scoop, and rake attachments and will come out to 34 and change out the door. Spendy yes but the power and compactness is what I was looking for plus the hi/lo hydro is a major plus for me as I am heading into other venues aside from just tree work. I want to eek out every potential $ that machine has to offer and then some.



That's good.. the poitential $$$ that is... "How much will it make?" is a better qquestion than "how much does it cost?" That machine is a money maker..


----------



## treeman75

murphy4trees said:


> That's good.. the poitential $$$ that is... "How much will it make?" is a better qquestion than "how much does it cost?" That machine is a money maker..



You will be able to do jobs that the others cant do with out killing their guys or taking two days. I have got jobs that the HO says they cant get no one out to look at it they just drive by. You make more money on those. I have almost doubled my income this year with my mini.


----------



## Grace Tree

Since we're talking minis, the cover from a Honda Goldwing fits over a Bobcat MT with a BM grapple.
Phil


----------



## arbor pro

seems like a good time to make another plug on my 2008 SK650 - reduced to $14,000 for machine with bucket and, for $15k, I'll include choice of rake grapple, trencher, or power broom. Auger with 3 bits also available but for $500 more ($15,500). Shipping to east coast costs about $800-1000 - within the midwest about half that.

AP


----------



## arbor pro

Small Wood said:


> Since we're talking minis, the cover from a Honda Goldwing fits over a Bobcat MT with a BM grapple.
> Phil



:msp_smile: I use the cover from a ninja zx7 I owned many years ago on my vermeer sc252. fits perfectly!


----------



## Kottonwood

flushcut said:


> I will let you all know about the s800tx as I should take delivery of mine in the first or second week of January. Sticker price was 27,5 but I outfitted mine with a branch manager grapple, scoop, and rake attachments and will come out to 34 and change out the door. Spendy yes but the power and compactness is what I was looking for plus the hi/lo hydro is a major plus for me as I am heading into other venues aside from just tree work. I want to eek out every potential $ that machine has to offer and then some.



Damn, Congrats on that purchase!

I have been really looking into the s800tx, looks like the full package. Did you get the high flow hydraulics on it? I really want to try a stumper attachment with the high flow hydraulics, could save alot of money on buying a stumper if that works out.


----------



## arbor pro

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Damn, Congrats on that purchase!
> 
> I have been really looking into the s800tx, looks like the full package. Did you get the high flow hydraulics on it? I really want to try a stumper attachment with the high flow hydraulics, could save alot of money on buying a stumper if that works out.



Keith - did I tell you about the Stump Slayer attachment I have for sale? Would work well on your sk500. 30hp kohler runs the cutter wheel and the mini skid controls the side swing and other movements.


----------



## flushcut

murphy4trees said:


> That's good.. the poitential $$$ that is... "How much will it make?" is a better qquestion than "how much does it cost?" That machine is a money maker..



Honestly I should have it turning a profit in the first year. The savings in labor cost and time on the job alone will have paid for more than half of it. I can load that and my 252 in my dump trailer and pound out the jobs in a two or three hours (depending on the job) leaving it like it never happened.


----------



## flushcut

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Damn, Congrats on that purchase!
> 
> I have been really looking into the s800tx, looks like the full package. Did you get the high flow hydraulics on it? I really want to try a stumper attachment with the high flow hydraulics, could save alot of money on buying a stumper if that works out.



I did get it pimped. The hi/lo hydros were a must for me as I have already put out the feelers for trenching, snow blowing, planting with a auger, and sweeping. I have looked at those stumper attachments and I have to say they look like a very impressive unit at a great price. I wish I had went that way but I think I would go the other way and get a bigger stumper with the way I am set up now.


----------



## arbor pro

Are you considering and towable or self-propelled grinder? Just curious because I just bought a 50hp vermeer tracked unit and that thing is a lot bigger in reality than it looked in pictures and I dont' know if I'm going to keep it. I like the idea of having a bigger grinder but I think it's too big for most of what I do and I should have gotten a 35-40hp machine. I will be selling it and/or my vermeer 252 so, if you're interested, let me know. Price will be right.

AP


----------



## Kottonwood

flushcut said:


> I did get it pimped. The hi/lo hydros were a must for me as I have already put out the feelers for trenching, snow blowing, planting with a auger, and sweeping. I have looked at those stumper attachments and I have to say they look like a very impressive unit at a great price. I wish I had went that way but I think I would go the other way and get a bigger stumper with the way I am set up now.



Yeah, that it is the debate I am having with myself right now. I need to upgrade my mini soon and I also need a large grinder. I am trying to decide to spend the extra dough on the s800tx. If it also performed decently as a medium/large stumper it would be a no brainer.

If you get a chance to try one out let me know how it goes. Anyone else using that setup?

Is this your first mini? If so you are gonna love it, I blow through jobs that used to take three days. The most fun part is trying to figure out how to get everything to the jobsite and then leave with the wood too. We have gone through a few different truck mods to try to fit it all.... ended up just buying a flatbed to pull the dump and carry the loader. The BMG grapple is badass, though I suggest keeping a spare hydro line in the truck, we have busted the lines by pinching them when it swings around. Also if you get a good deal on some forks they are nice to have too. We bring both out on every job, I load the logs with the grapple and the cookies with the forks, works out nice. The forks come in handy for lots of other things too. For big stump cuts, no wedges needed, just jam those forks in and lift.


----------



## Kottonwood

flushcut said:


> Honestly I should have it turning a profit in the first year. The savings in labor cost and time on the job alone will have paid for more than half of it. I can load that and my 252 in my dump trailer and pound out the jobs in a two or three hours (depending on the job) leaving it like it never happened.



Yeah, I figure the mini can do the work of two-three groundies, but it takes one to operate it.... doesn't take long to pay that off. Especially with the grapple. I just picked up a morbark 2400 about a month ago and we feed big piles of brush with the grapple.... talk about treegasm, nothing like watching a thousand pounds of brush disappear. Only thing better is feeding it with a crane.


----------



## flushcut

arbor pro said:


> Are you considering and towable or self-propelled grinder? Just curious because I just bought a 50hp vermeer tracked unit and that thing is a lot bigger in reality than it looked in pictures and I dont' know if I'm going to keep it. I like the idea of having a bigger grinder but I think it's too big for most of what I do and I should have gotten a 35-40hp machine. I will be selling it and/or my vermeer 252 so, if you're interested, let me know. Price will be right.
> 
> AP


It would be a self propelled but that is a was off from know I want to pay myself back for the mini before I lay out any more dough. 


PatriotTreeCO said:


> Yeah, that it is the debate I am having with myself right now. I need to upgrade my mini soon and I also need a large grinder. I am trying to decide to spend the extra dough on the s800tx. If it also performed decently as a medium/large stumper it would be a no brainer.
> 
> If you get a chance to try one out let me know how it goes. Anyone else using that setup?
> 
> Is this your first mini? If so you are gonna love it, I blow through jobs that used to take three days. The most fun part is trying to figure out how to get everything to the jobsite and then leave with the wood too. We have gone through a few different truck mods to try to fit it all.... ended up just buying a flatbed to pull the dump and carry the loader. The BMG grapple is badass, though I suggest keeping a spare hydro line in the truck, we have busted the lines by pinching them when it swings around. Also if you get a good deal on some forks they are nice to have too. We bring both out on every job, I load the logs with the grapple and the cookies with the forks, works out nice. The forks come in handy for lots of other things too. For big stump cuts, no wedges needed, just jam those forks in and lift.



It is my first mini and yes I can't wait. You could always get the better mini pay it off and rent a bigger grinder until your cash flow is better, but if I happen to run one I will pass it along. That is not a bad idea about keeping a spare line and the forks.


----------



## sgreanbeans

I still want a Mini, even tho I bought the skid loader, I want that BMG, thing looks like a dream for draggin brush.


----------



## flushcut

sgreanbeans said:


> I still want a Mini, even tho I bought the skid loader, I want that BMG, thing looks like a dream for draggin brush.



They make a BMG for a full size skid.


----------



## GarethVW

I too am interested in a comparison with the sk650 and vermeer 800. How many of you use your mini's to clean up (raking or whatever)? I have been trying to justify one for a while but I don't know if I can. I recently bought a crane and I have a 43 hp ford tractor I have used for loading logs. Now we usually use the crane. Access is only a problem 10% of the time if that, I can usually get the truck or tractor close enough to the tree. The biggest positive I see with a mini is it will fit in a much smaller space for transport whereas the tractor needs a 18' equipment trailer. But the tractor will pick up a 2000lb log. I don't think any tree services around here have minis, the biggest tree service around here that can afford whatever they want run swinger 2000 loaders.


----------



## arbor pro

GarethVW said:


> I too am interested in a comparison with the sk650 and vermeer 800. How many of you use your mini's to clean up (raking or whatever)? I have been trying to justify one for a while but I don't know if I can. I recently bought a crane and I have a 43 hp ford tractor I have used for loading logs. Now we usually use the crane. Access is only a problem 10% of the time if that, I can usually get the truck or tractor close enough to the tree. The biggest positive I see with a mini is it will fit in a much smaller space for transport whereas the tractor needs a 18' equipment trailer. But the tractor will pick up a 2000lb log. I don't think any tree services around here have minis, the biggest tree service around here that can afford whatever they want run swinger 2000 loaders.



I use my mini from start to finish on tree jobs. Haul the mini skid to the jobsite on either my chip truck or on a trailer along with my sc252 grinder. Use the mini to move my genie tz50 lift into position for the pruning or removal work and then back out again. Sometimes, I'll use the mini for light rigging (pulling branches up and away from structures, etc through a rigging block or pulling over trees in addition to the use of wedges). Then, I'll forward brush and logs to street where i feed it right into my 18" chipper or load larger logs onto a dump truck or dump trailer, then use it to pick up raking piles. I'll grind the stump with either my 30hp mini skid stump grinder attachment or with my sc252 and then use the mini to clean up the grindings and forward dirt to the hole. Load it back up and on my way to the next job. If I don't need the aerial lift, one truck setup does it all. Problem with a big skidsteer or tractor, as you mentioned, is you have to have justification to take it to the jobsite on a seperate trailer. So, as is often the case, it gets left at the lot because you figure it's not worth the trouble and you break your back cutting trunk sections up into little chunks to load by hand. If you have a mini skid, you'll be more apt to utilize the equipment you have. It's a very efficient piece of equipment for what it does. It will not always replace a big loader but for those small/medium size jobs, it's great and, for those big jobs, it really works well along side a big loader by forwarding stuff out of the tight work zone to bigger work area where the big loader can get to it more easily.

AP

AP


----------



## GarethVW

Anyone have any experience with the asv 30?


----------



## flushcut

GarethVW said:


> Anyone have any experience with the asv 30?



I believe there is one guy on here who use a asv 30.


----------



## arbor pro

flushcut said:


> I believe there is one guy on here who use a asv 30.



gr8scott used to own one but don't know if he still hangs around here to chime in. he liked his I believe. personally, i don't see any advantage over a 30hp mini skid unless you need a bit higher lifting height and want to sit down on a seat and have a cab. Obviously, there are advantages to that but that same tiny cab is also a PITA to climb in and out of. I used to have a bobcat 371 and it felt like I was a sardine being squished between two crackers. Couldn't move my knees when I got out of the thing they were so stiff. Also, can't get that tall cab under tree canopies as easily as a mini skid.


----------



## CUCV

I picked up a used RC 30 recently after pondering a mini for most of the year. I dubbed around the yard with it a bit and really liked it but have it torn apart now because one of the drive motor seals is shot and didn't want to leak oil on a job. Around here most of the job sites I am on are 2+ acres so speed, lift height and capacity were a factor. Currently I am using a Kubota L4240 but wanted something more compact.


----------



## GarethVW

Does any one use the ramrod minis? The lift height seems low but the "carrying capacity" is impressive. I assume that is what it will pick up of the ground and move.


----------



## StumpAway MS

*Mini Skid*



GarethVW said:


> I too am interested in a comparison with the sk650 and vermeer 800. How many of you use your mini's to clean up (raking or whatever)? I have been trying to justify one for a while but I don't know if I can. I recently bought a crane and I have a 43 hp ford tractor I have used for loading logs. Now we usually use the crane. Access is only a problem 10% of the time if that, I can usually get the truck or tractor close enough to the tree. The biggest positive I see with a mini is it will fit in a much smaller space for transport whereas the tractor needs a 18' equipment trailer. But the tractor will pick up a 2000lb log. I don't think any tree services around here have minis, the biggest tree service around here that can afford whatever they want run swinger 2000 loaders.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> The S800TX will blow the SK650 away, the new S650TX thats comes out this fall is worth looking into also.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

GarethVW said:


> Does any one use the ramrod minis? The lift height seems low but the "carrying capacity" is impressive. I assume that is what it will pick up of the ground and move.



My friend has a ram rod with tires. I borrow it alot. With forks on it, it will pick up and put in back of a dump trailer 48" dia pieces of pin oak. You have to put a few weights on the back for counter balance but it works great. He cant get his stump grinder for it to work well, but Idk why. It will run a 3' auger, not as fast as a big loader but good enough.


----------



## sticknstring

GarethVW said:


> Does any one use the ramrod minis? The lift height seems low but the "carrying capacity" is impressive. I assume that is what it will pick up of the ground and move.



I lucked into a good deal on a Ramrod 900T this fall. I've been very happy with it so far. I had previously rented a Dingo 420 for some jobs. I much prefer the Ramrod. The controls are better for me, and the lift capacity is considerably better. The lift height is the same. (I think) The Dingo didn't have the ride on platform, and at the end of the day I was REAL tired of walking around behind that thing. The Ramrod is so much simpler engineering wise than the Dingo. It would be very easy to work on. Overall I've been very impressed with the Ramrod. It may not hang with the newer bigger Ditch witch or Vermeer machines, but I paid a fraction of what those machines sell for. I'd definitely reccomend one for tree work.


----------



## Pelorus

Went down to Landscape Congress Expo in Toronto yesterday. Good show.
DW dealer has two 2010 (2011?) SK650 demos on sale "show special" One ~30 hours, the other ~75. Asking $18,500 if I remember correctly, but they only have the 44" bucket, not a grapple. Tempted, so tempted, but wife is hostile to the notion, and selling the kids is out of the question.
Wondering if that is a good price? Don't think that price is negotiable.
Am trying to preserve my body to last another 10 years in this business, and I'd like to cut down the $$$ paid out to brush/wood humping donkeys.


----------



## arbor pro

Pelorus said:


> Went down to Landscape Congress Expo in Toronto yesterday. Good show.
> DW dealer has two 2010 (2011?) SK650 demos on sale "show special" One ~30 hours, the other ~75. Asking $18,500 if I remember correctly, but they only have the 44" bucket, not a grapple. Tempted, so tempted, but wife is hostile to the notion, and selling the kids is out of the question.
> Wondering if that is a good price? Don't think that price is negotiable.
> Am trying to preserve my body to last another 10 years in this business, and I'd like to cut down the $$$ paid out to brush/wood humping donkeys.



CALL ME! I'll sell you a like-new 2008 sk650 with 455 hrs and brand new wide tracks for $14,500. see pic attached (old tracks shown).

605-228-9350 scottView attachment 216951


----------



## gregory sojka

*mini skids*

thomas gt25 track machine with a branch manager grapple outstanding machine the best for tight spots and no lawn damage ...


----------



## Pelorus

Can you convince the wife, Arborpro?
Other minor detail to consider (besides poverty) is my location is 2+ hours drive north of Toronto.
The devil is in the details, but I'll call you.

Dave


----------



## arbor pro

Pelorus said:


> Can you convince the wife, Arborpro?
> Other minor detail to consider (besides poverty) is my location is 2+ hours drive north of Toronto.
> The devil is in the details, but I'll call you.
> 
> Dave



I also have a sk500 for less than half the money of that 650. good starter machine until you have the bucks to jump up to a 650. I can put you in touch with a couple tree guys who use the 500 if you want to get their opinion on it. give me a call.

scott


----------



## arbor pro

...shipping is also less of an ordeal and cost than you might think. I could easily ship to MI or NY and you could pick it up there.


----------



## Pelorus

arbor pro said:


> ...shipping is also less of an ordeal and cost than you might think. I could easily ship to MI or NY and you could pick it up there.



Maybe something can get finangled.
Gonna give you a buzz after I have a wee chat/beg/plead session with wife. She is a lovely person, but has sharp teeth.
I had reckoned SD was about as far away as Argentina.


----------



## defensiblespace

Hey Peloris,
Mention to your wife all of the money you will save in labor. Your employees will be happier and you will get jobs done faster. Guaranteed. I would take arbor pro up on the offer. That's a great price and those machines will last.


----------



## treeman75

Pelorus said:


> Can you convince the wife, Arborpro?
> Other minor detail to consider (besides poverty) is my location is 2+ hours drive north of Toronto.
> The devil is in the details, but I'll call you.
> 
> Dave



Dont think about it just buy one! Evan if you have to finance it for a couple years you wont be sorry. I bought mine a year ago and we havent draged brush all year or loaded logs. I will never be without one! Buy one from arborpro he will take care of ya, then buy one of these. <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/rthC-JAAz3Y" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## treeman75

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/rthC-JAAz3Y" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe> try this


----------



## treeman75

Im doing something wrong but checkout top knotch equipment and look at the branch manager.


----------



## arbor pro

Pelorus said:


> Maybe something can get finangled.
> Gonna give you a buzz after I have a wee chat/beg/plead session with wife. She is a lovely person, but has sharp teeth.
> I had reckoned SD was about as far away as Argentina.



:msp_tongue: not quite that far...


----------



## arbor pro

both my sk650 and sk500 are still for sale in case anyone is currently looking...


----------



## Pelorus

Ended up getting a SK650 through the dealer in Ontario late last week. Bank was zero help whatsoever with financing.
Looking to get a brush/root grapple rake for it.
Any thoughts on Ryan's Equipment products?


----------



## arbor pro

Pelorus said:


> Ended up getting a SK650 through the dealer in Ontario late last week. Bank was zero help whatsoever with financing.
> Looking to get a brush/root grapple rake for it.
> Any thoughts on Ryan's Equipment products?



congrats! new or used? If new, mind sharing what a new one with tax and delivery runs in Canada? New one costs just shy of $21,500 here ($19500 promo price plus a couple grand more in tax and shipping).


----------



## Juicemang

Do yourself a favor and get the branch manager grapple. Blows away the traditional bucket grapple/grapple rake. Also pick up pallet forks for large diameter, trunks over 3'. Its amazing what a mini can lift when you get the load as close to the machine as possible.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

arbor pro said:


> both my sk650 and sk500 are still for sale in case anyone is currently looking...



I may be interested in the 500 with the grapple, how good would they work together? any action pics?

It depends on whether or not I get an up coming muni bid, but if things pan out I wouldn't mind driving up for a look.


----------



## Pelorus

Appreciate advice and pointers. Have spent quite awhile reviewing other threads about minis posted on this forum.
Is a 2010 model year; 33 hours on meter, narrow aggressive tracks (lawn destroyers). 1 yr. warranty.
Paid $18,500 plus taxes. Supposed to also get a $500 rebate (pre-loaded Visa card)

Supposedly unit was serviced (filters/fluids) prior to purchase. Not.
So that is something I'm currently at war with the salesman over. (Brandt Tractor in Milton).
Says they will give me a great deal on the 100 hour service. I told him that with the first oil change scheduled at 50 hours, why wasn't it done when you said it was done? Kicking myself now for not pulling out the damn dipstick at the time of purchase. Gonna demand a complete set of all filters shipped to me at no charge. Figure that is reasonable under the circumstances.

Also, traveling 3 hours each way (to the shop) is something that is gonna rarely (if ever) happen.


----------



## arbor pro

Bigus Termitius said:


> I may be interested in the 500 with the grapple, how good would they work together? any action pics?
> 
> It depends on whether or not I get an up coming muni bid, but if things pan out I wouldn't mind driving up for a look.



grapple works great for feeding chipper - especially where there might be rocks or other debris to pick up. tines are spaced 4" apart so small stuff sifts through. also works good for picking up evergreen material and whole trees as the tines will go through the numerous branches. if you need to drag material out through a gate lengthwise, you can clamp onto logs at the buttend and do so. not so great for doing that with brush. with brush you need to grab crosswise. to feed the chipper, you just back into the chute and pivot the ends into the feed rollers. 

I don't have any working pics but I have picked up a 18' pine log weighing about 1300lb with the sk650 and rake grapple. the 500 lifts about 1000lb. 

I could put you in touch with a couple other tree guys on this forum who use 500s. Patriot tree actually used this one for a few months before buying a 650 from me and could chime in on it if he wishes. I could also give you keith's phone number if you want to chat with him. It's been a good mini for me and still runs strong. should be able to put a several more hundred hours on it without any worries. might need tracks in another hundred hours - maybe two hundred depending on how flat you want to run them. On lawns, worn tracks are great so long as they hold up and don't start to tear. new ones are a couple hundred bucks each so not a big deal to replace. you can get aggressive or turf tracks.

feel free to call and chat if you want. scott - AP 605-228-9350.


----------



## Kottonwood

hey Big Termitus,

Just wanted chime in since I just traded that sk500 to Scott. It is a great starter machine to get into a mini skid. It runs and performs well. I used it in combo with a bm grapple and forks. I don't even know how we ever did tree work without that thing. With the BM grapple it is perfect for feeding brush or carrying logs, with the forks it can pick up some pretty good sized cookies.

Either way you can't go wrong with the price for that machine, it easily replaced two groundies on a good sized removal job. We even bring the mini out to small removals or big prunes these days..... guys never want to lift a log again. Seriously though.... huge increase in productivity.

The tracks on that machine will eventually need to be replaced but other than that it is a pretty solid piece of equipment. We blew and replaced a lot of the hydro lines. I imagine the ones we didn't replace will need it soon...... they are easy and inexpensive, my local ditchwitch dealer is really cool and usually gives me lines for free. It also is hell to get started in the extreme cold, we haven't had to many problems with Colorado weather.... but it was not having South Dakota.

I have some videos of that skid in action and I will try to post some soon. Currently I have one posted..... not to exciting Ascent with skid - YouTube

Also just wanted to say that Scott (arbor pro) is a great guy to do business with, he maintains his equipment very well and sells it at fair prices.

-Keith


----------



## arbor pro

PatriotTreeCO said:


> hey Big Termitus,
> 
> Just wanted chime in since I just traded that sk500 to Scott. It is a great starter machine to get into a mini skid. It runs and performs well. I used it in combo with a bm grapple and forks. I don't even know how we ever did tree work without that thing. With the BM grapple it is perfect for feeding brush or carrying logs, with the forks it can pick up some pretty good sized cookies.
> 
> Either way you can't go wrong with the price for that machine, it easily replaced two groundies on a good sized removal job. We even bring the mini out to small removals or big prunes these days..... guys never want to lift a log again. Seriously though.... huge increase in productivity.
> 
> The tracks on that machine will eventually need to be replaced but other than that it is a pretty solid piece of equipment. We blew and replaced a lot of the hydro lines. I imagine the ones we didn't replace will need it soon...... they are easy and inexpensive, my local ditchwitch dealer is really cool and usually gives me lines for free. It also is hell to get started in the extreme cold, we haven't had to many problems with Colorado weather.... but it was not having South Dakota.
> 
> I have some videos of that skid in action and I will try to post some soon. Currently I have one posted..... not to exciting Ascent with skid - YouTube
> 
> Also just wanted to say that Scott (arbor pro) is a great guy to do business with, he maintains his equipment very well and sells it at fair prices.
> 
> -Keith



when keith dropped it off, we had to heat up the hydraulic tank to get it to crank over fast enought to start (and we put in a new battery which helped). hydro fluid was so cold that the parasitic hydro draw on the motor was too much for it. (was a very cold day in SD). I have it in my heated shop now and it fires up instantly. My suggestion is that if it was going to be stored outside for any length of time (IE - not being used at all but just sitting around and getting cold), is to put a magnetic heater on the hydro fluid tank and that should help with cold weather starting. 

scott - AP


----------



## Kottonwood

....yeah it was freaking cold there. Personally I would be at home by my wood stove in that weather anyways. I have used it to plow my sidewalk many times after having it stored outdside and didn't have issues getting it started.


----------



## arbor pro

PatriotTreeCO said:


> ....yeah it was freaking cold there. Personally I would be at home by my wood stove in that weather anyways. I have used it to plow my sidewalk many times after having it stored outdside and didn't have issues getting it started.



Of course, then there's the fact that you had just driven 600 miles with the mini skid on the back of your open truck flatbed. The mini was likely being subjected to -40 wind chill temps for several hours. No wonder it cranked hard. :msp_smile:


----------



## defensiblespace

*cold starts*

Starting my 650 on cold days has been my only complaint. I have spent upwards of 20 minutes trying to get that Kubota diesel engine to fire up when its cold. The dealer said that's normal for those machines. He also suggested a magnetic block heater, but also mentioned that even putting a light bulb next to the engine overnight helps. Anything to create some heat will be helpful.


----------



## arbor pro

defensiblespace said:


> Starting my 650 on cold days has been my only complaint. I have spent upwards of 20 minutes trying to get that Kubota diesel engine to fire up when its cold. The dealer said that's normal for those machines. He also suggested a magnetic block heater, but also mentioned that even putting a light bulb next to the engine overnight helps. Anything to create some heat will be helpful.



longest it's ever taken me to start a 650 is 3 or 4 preheat cycles or about a minute. That's if the preheat cycle is working properly. You might want to check your glow plugs and preheat sensor to make sure everything is actually working right. I had to have the that stuff fixed on one of my 650s because it wasn't working right. Glow plug light came on but the glow plugs weren't actually preheating properly. my mechanic did the work so I can't tell you the details but it didn't cost that much and now the machine cranks up within one or two preheat cycles.

I've used an engine heat blanket on mini skids before and it helps.


----------



## Juicemang

PatriotTree. When using a mini with a branch manager to lift a climber or limbs/logs I would suggest running the line down through a block at the base of the tree, then tie off on the machine. Works much much smoother this way. We have a dingo and call it the DRCS haha


----------



## arbor pro

Juicemang said:


> PatriotTree. When using a mini with a branch manager to lift a climber or limbs/logs I would suggest running the line down through a block at the base of the tree, then tie off on the machine. Works much much smoother this way. We have a dingo and call it the DRCS haha



I agree. I do the same thing using a portawrap or block but then also use a blakes hitch or at least a prussic to secure my line in case the knot would ever slip on the mini skid. all you'd have to do is hold the hitch open as you ascend and then let go once you're in place and you're already tied in. no swinging away from the tree if your tied into the line and the line is controlled by the lowering device.

Just got me thinking that, God forbid you ever have a disgruntled ground guy some day - he could really mess up your world if you didn't have some control within that ascension system... lol


----------



## limbwalker54

As we discussed on the phone, Scott, I am interested and will try my darndist to get a deposit over to you ASAP. 
-Mike


----------



## arbor pro

limbwalker54 said:


> As we discussed on the phone, Scott, I am interested and will try my darndist to get a deposit over to you ASAP.
> -Mike



sounds great mike. with deposit in hand, I'll take it off the market and consider it sold. until then, it's still up for grabs so let me know how things go on your end. 

Free plug for limbwalker54 (mike): anyone interested in a 2004 F350 crew cab lariat with low miles? If so, let him know. He needs to sell it so he can afford to join the AS mini skid owner's club... :msp_biggrin:


----------



## limbwalker54

Thanks for that plug in!

Mr. 2Tree will be stopping out tomorrow!


----------



## Kottonwood

Juicemang said:


> PatriotTree. When using a mini with a branch manager to lift a climber or limbs/logs I would suggest running the line down through a block at the base of the tree, then tie off on the machine. Works much much smoother this way. We have a dingo and call it the DRCS haha




DRCS, nice.

Yeah that is normally how we do it. I wasn't on the job when that video was taken. .........we also usually bring our chainsaws with us


----------



## limbwalker54

Hey I forgot. Scott, can you add a ride on platform to this chassis? I am assuming they are available for it?

If not, I can make one if one isn't available from a dealer, etc.

-Mike


----------



## arbor pro

limbwalker54 said:


> Hey I forgot. Scott, can you add a ride on platform to this chassis? I am assuming they are available for it?
> 
> If not, I can make one if one isn't available from a dealer, etc.
> 
> -Mike



$500 aluminum ride-on platform (forkster brand) already on it! how's that for a bonus?


----------



## arbor pro

View attachment 219534
View attachment 219535


it now has chains to support it though as the locking mechanism is broken but still works like a charm. if you want to fold it up, you just hold it in place with a bungee cord.

ps - pics are not of my machine - pirated from forkster website...


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Which one is coming off the market? The 650? 500?

I'm interested in the 500, but it would be a while before I could do anything on that. Month or so, but I'll keep it in mind whether I buy one off you or not. I like the honda motor aspect and I'll take you guys on your word on its ability.


----------



## arbor pro

Neither is officially sold yet. Lots of interest in both but I've yet to receive a deposit on either so, until I do, they are both still for sale.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

arbor pro said:


> Neither is officially sold yet. Lots of interest in both but I've yet to receive a deposit on either so, until I do, they are both still for sale.



I see, I gathered that he's gunning for the 500 after i saw the pics. I'll keep an eye on things. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## arbor pro

​


Bigus Termitius said:


> I see, I gathered that he's gunning for the 500 after i saw the pics. I'll keep an eye on things. :msp_thumbup:



There's a lot of interest in the 500. Few folks are just working on finding the funds...


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

Arbor Pro,
How much id the 500 mini skid steer, 
Paul


----------



## arbor pro

ROPECLIMBER said:


> Arbor Pro,
> How much id the 500 mini skid steer,
> Paul



$6000 w/bucket. $7k with grapple rake (if it's still available). Add a sweeper broom to it for $1500 or an auger with 3 bits for $2000.

I've sent a bill of sale to 4 different people who are all still working on getting a deposit to me. First one who does, gets the machine. I'll take a paypal deposit to hold it. 

Going to be busy working on various projects this weekend so, if anyone wants to contact me about either mini skid, call my cell : 605-228-9350. might not be checking forums all that often.

scott - AP


----------



## arbor pro

I received a deposit on the sk500 and grapple so, as long as final payment is made, it is sold. 

Sk650 and trencher, broom, bucket and auger attachments are still for sale. $19k for package. Scott 605-228-9350.


----------



## arbor pro

arbor pro said:


> I received a deposit on the sk500 and grapple so, as long as final payment is made, it is sold.
> 
> Sk650 and trencher, broom, bucket and auger attachments are still for sale. $19k for package. Scott 605-228-9350.



Broom is now listed on ebay so no longer available unless you buy it on there. Trencher is listed too but no bids yet. Looking to move this sk650 ASAP so willing to consider cash offers and partial trades.

AP


----------



## flushcut

Just to recap I took delivery of my 800tx on the 13 and I have 19 hours on it already and LOVE IT!


----------



## treeman75

flushcut said:


> Just to recap I took delivery of my 800tx on the 13 and I have 19 hours on it already and LOVE IT!



You have a grapple for it yet?


----------



## treeman75

flushcut said:


> Just to recap I took delivery of my 800tx on the 13 and I have 19 hours on it already and LOVE IT!



Have you had a mini before? If not wait till this summer when its hotter than hell and humid then you will LOVE IT!


----------



## flushcut

treeman75 said:


> You have a grapple for it yet?



I got the BMG with the scoop, rake attachments, and a tooth bucket for tearing out buck thorn and other nasties. I am able to pick up 5' x 32" oak with ease, one pick was a 10' x 16" red oak log that was picked from the end so it could be needled into the chip truck. I needed another guy to stand on the platform with me so it could be done but she did it with no squirrleyness with the extra weight. Sense getting the machine I have only burned a tank and a half in the 19 hours which is pennies on the hour compared to what groundies cost. The tractive force of the 800 (2900lbs) is on par with my ram2500 (6600lbs) diesel in 4wd in snow with bfgoodrich at's wich surprised the hell out of me. All of the 19 hours were in 6" of snow below freezing (around 5*) with some hill action and I was VERY pleased with the performance. It was not until the 20th pass or so over the same path did I start loosing traction due to compaction but that can be expected in snow with any machine. The controls are easy to use and for the most idiot proof with a very short learning curve.


----------



## arbor pro

*trencher and broom selling on ebay - auction ends tonight...*

let me know how that BMG scoop attachment works out - curious if it will hold up or start bending/denting.

BTW -My trencher and power broom attachments are selling on ebay right now. They are both bobcat brand but have the ditchwitch/toro/vermeer type attachment plate welded onto the bobcat mt plate. To use on a bobcat, you would have to cut the toro plate back off. Each will sell to the highest bid or I'll take a reasonable offer on the pair. I can ship each for around $150-250 depending on location.

scott 605-228-9350

http://www.ebay.com/itm/140691811206...84.m1586.l2649


----------



## arbor pro

Here's the full link: eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## arbor pro

took a couple new pics last night. One with the 2008 sk650 next to my brand new sk650. Can anyone tell which is which?

second pic is of the wide aggressive track next to the narrow turf track in case anyone is curious.

AP


----------



## Blakesmaster

arbor pro said:


> took a couple new pics last night. One with the 2008 sk650 next to my brand new sk650. Can anyone tell which is which?
> 
> second pic is of the wide aggressive track next to the narrow turf track in case anyone is curious.
> 
> AP



Is that mesh in the back of the bucket? That's a really good idea. Your build or did you buy it that way?


----------



## arbor pro

Blakesmaster said:


> Is that mesh in the back of the bucket? That's a really good idea. Your build or did you buy it that way?



bought it that way. came with a mini I bought earlier this year. (actually bought the mini just so I could get the bucket, then resold the minii).

How's the mt50 running?


----------



## Blakesmaster

arbor pro said:


> bought it that way. came with a mini I bought earlier this year. (actually bought the mini just so I could get the bucket, then resold the minii).
> 
> How's the mt50 running?



Oh boy, I wasn't gonna say anything but I've about had it with the local Bobcat guys. After they pulled the engine this fall to replace the gas tank I ran it on 2 jobs, maybe 2 hours tops and it started leaking radiator fluid everywhere. Obviously pissed I took it back to them to get fixed figuring if it was a bad hose it should never have been put back on if it wouldn't hold up. A few weeks later ( we were slow and I didn't need it ) I called up to check the status and he said it was ready to go, the hydraulic leak had been fixed. What? One of the hoses on the grapple had been leaking a bit, which I was well aware of, but unconcerned with, I wanted to know why coolant was leaking. So they said they'd get right on it. I let it go a few more weeks till I called up last week to check the status. They had pressure tested and everything, couldn't find the leak, must have been over full from the previous work. Ok, great, I'm thinking, no bill, I'll swing in to get it Monday. I got there hit the key and my bucket starts curling back, go to shut the valve and the lever snaps off, it was frozen open. Whoever parked it somehow managed to leave the curl valve open, moisture got in there and it froze. Of course, they said they would take care of it and have it ready today. So I go to pick it up today, put it on the trailer, and go inside to make sure all was good and he handed me a bill for $300. $150 for the hydraulic fix that I didn't authorize and $150 for the snapped lever that wouldn't have happened if they hadn't left the valve open to freeze. Needless to say, I didn't pay and will be talking to the manager tomorrow. Pretty pissed right now. Sorry for the rant, but you asked. lol Has nothing to do with the machine, really, and this isn't the first issue I've had with my local dealer. Sucks because bobcat makes some nice stuff but if my local support isn't there, there's really no point in me sticking with them. Plenty of other minis on the market.


----------



## arbor pro

Blakesmaster said:


> Oh boy, I wasn't gonna say anything but I've about had it with the local Bobcat guys. After they pulled the engine this fall to replace the gas tank I ran it on 2 jobs, maybe 2 hours tops and it started leaking radiator fluid everywhere. Obviously pissed I took it back to them to get fixed figuring if it was a bad hose it should never have been put back on if it wouldn't hold up. A few weeks later ( we were slow and I didn't need it ) I called up to check the status and he said it was ready to go, the hydraulic leak had been fixed. What? One of the hoses on the grapple had been leaking a bit, which I was well aware of, but unconcerned with, I wanted to know why coolant was leaking. So they said they'd get right on it. I let it go a few more weeks till I called up last week to check the status. They had pressure tested and everything, couldn't find the leak, must have been over full from the previous work. Ok, great, I'm thinking, no bill, I'll swing in to get it Monday. I got there hit the key and my bucket starts curling back, go to shut the valve and the lever snaps off, it was frozen open. Whoever parked it somehow managed to leave the curl valve open, moisture got in there and it froze. Of course, they said they would take care of it and have it ready today. So I go to pick it up today, put it on the trailer, and go inside to make sure all was good and he handed me a bill for $300. $150 for the hydraulic fix that I didn't authorize and $150 for the snapped lever that wouldn't have happened if they hadn't left the valve open to freeze. Needless to say, I didn't pay and will be talking to the manager tomorrow. Pretty pissed right now. Sorry for the rant, but you asked. lol Has nothing to do with the machine, really, and this isn't the first issue I've had with my local dealer. Sucks because bobcat makes some nice stuff but if my local support isn't there, there's really no point in me sticking with them. *Plenty of other minis on the market*.



SUCKS WHEN DEALER SUPPORT ISN'T THERE. There's an sk650 just beckoning you, chris...:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Blakesmaster

arbor pro said:


> SUCKS WHEN DEALER SUPPORT ISN'T THERE. There's an sk650 just beckoning you, chris...:msp_biggrin:



Saw that one coming. lol. We'll see how the season rolls out in the next few months.


----------



## flushcut

arbor pro said:


> let me know how that BMG scoop attachment works out - curious if it will hold up or start bending/denting.


I have only one stump clean up with it, so far so good, but I will let you know how it works out. The scoop looks well made and solid so time will tell. P.S. I would love to get the trencher but not right now.


----------



## Kottonwood

Damn, I hadn't seen that scoop before. That thing looks sweet.


----------



## flushcut

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Damn, I hadn't seen that scoop before. That thing looks sweet.



It is, stump chips load in the truck SO much easier than with a tarp, fork, or a garbage can. A real time and back saver.


----------



## treeman75

I dont have a scoop I use my bocket. Its nice when you can clean out a stump faster than it takes to grind it.


----------



## Kottonwood

flushcut said:


> It is, stump chips load in the truck SO much easier than with a tarp, fork, or a garbage can. A real time and back saver.



Where'd you get that scoop? How much did you pay? I looked at the top notch equipment site and couldn't find it. Currently I rarely clean up stump chips, we just spread em out. If I had that thing I would be cleaning them up for about the same price.


----------



## arbor pro

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Where'd you get that scoop? How much did you pay? I looked at the top notch equipment site and couldn't find it. Currently I rarely clean up stump chips, we just spread em out. If I had that thing I would be cleaning them up for about the same price.



I think dave quoted me around $700 when I looked into it before selling the BM grapple to you.


----------



## flushcut

PatriotTreeCO said:


> Where'd you get that scoop? How much did you pay? I looked at the top notch equipment site and couldn't find it. Currently I rarely clean up stump chips, we just spread em out. If I had that thing I would be cleaning them up for about the same price.



I payed $700 from Top Notch. Item# TNE-1060. It is a little hard to find on their site, but if I remember right you need to click on the BMG window and there is a sub window for the attachments.


----------



## Derik L

Today we looked at the dw at the New England Grows show. We were very impressed. We have had 2 dingos and are looking for a new one. The dw seems to be much better built than the dingos. Was impressed that most of the things we don't like about the dingo were addressed on the dw. Brand new Dingo 525 no bucket $24,500, Dw with bucket $19,500. Our only concern was the hydraulic track motors getting beat up, don't seem protected as well as the dingo. Hopefully we can run the dw in the next few weeks but seems like a no brainer, more machine for lesss money.


----------



## Toddppm

flushcut said:


> I payed $700 from Top Notch. Item# TNE-1060. It is a little hard to find on their site, but if I remember right you need to click on the BMG window and there is a sub window for the attachments.



It's on the branch mgr site Branch Manager Attachments : Brand Name, High Quality, Best Pricing! very good idea


----------



## Derik L

I was also wondering if anyone has had trouble getting parts from dw?


----------



## Pelorus

Derik L said:


> I was also wondering if anyone has had trouble getting parts from dw?



Only have ~40 hours on meter, so no parts needed. Incidently, the dealer made good on oil/hydraulic filters & engine oil for my SK650 which were supposed to have been changed at time of purchase. Delivered by territory sales rep in person to my location, so am pretty appreciative thus far.

Was hoping to buy a hydraulic thumb for the stock bucket to just get by for now, but manufacturers I found in the USA off the internet will not ship to Canada, and two local machine shops want between $800 - 1050 to build one. Too much for too little, plus hoses & couplers are extra on top of that. Probably just gonna try to scrape up enough coin over the next couple of months to buy either a BMG or Toro 2251 grapple rake. Even at 3X the price, (up here) I think it will be 10X better than just a thumb.


----------



## arbor pro

Pelorus said:


> Only have ~40 hours on meter, so no parts needed. Incidently, the dealer made good on oil/hydraulic filters & engine oil for my SK650 which were supposed to have been changed at time of purchase. Delivered by territory sales rep in person to my location, so am pretty appreciative thus far.
> 
> Was hoping to buy a hydraulic thumb for the stock bucket to just get by for now, but manufacturers I found in the USA off the internet will not ship to Canada, and two local machine shops want between $800 - 1050 to build one. Too much for too little, plus hoses & couplers are extra on top of that. Probably just gonna try to scrape up enough coin over the next couple of months to buy either a BMG or Toro 2251 grapple rake. Even at 3X the price, (up here) I think it will be 10X better than just a thumb.



You're talking to the wrong welding shops. Couldn't cost more than $500 to build a thumb grapple from scratch and that should include the cylinder. Pretty easy to mount to standard bucket. I'd notch out the sides to make it more of a flat bucket - that will enable easier picking up of brush and logs. I used this type of bucket grapple for 2 years before selling it to blakesmaster who, I believe still uses it on his mt50. Not a perfect grapple but pretty cost effective. I think you just need to find a different welding shop.

AP


----------



## Pelorus

Machine shops up this way want $75.00/hr labour + materials. May just fab my own, but cutting out the two arms is gonna take some doing. The one place I went to said they would do up a CAD drawing to come up with an estimate for around $35.00. He calls this morning and says their build will come out as $1050. When I told him to forget it, he said I owe them $100.00 for the plans. (which don't even have measurements listed on them). It gets really irritating, quickly. The phone is exactly ringing off the hook right now with tree work coming in.
Toro dealer also called back this morning - has a used (repo) 22521 grapple - wants $2500. (+taxes) vs $2960 for a new one.


----------



## Pelorus

The phone is exactly ringing off the hook right now with tree work coming in.
Ooops -typo. should read ISN'T, lol.


----------



## arbor pro

Pelorus said:


> The phone is exactly ringing off the hook right now with tree work coming in.
> Ooops -typo. should read ISN'T, lol.




Call this guy. He sells mini skids and attachments out of both MN and Ontario. If he doesn't have something himself, he can probably get you something. Worth a call...


Ph: (807) 475-5601 or (807) 626-3542 Email. [email protected]

All units sold in the USA will be shipped from Mpls., MN

All units sold in Canada will be shipped from Thunder Bay, ON


----------



## Toddppm

Pelorus said:


> Machine shops up this way want $75.00/hr labour + materials. May just fab my own, but cutting out the two arms is gonna take some doing. The one place I went to said they would do up a CAD drawing to come up with an estimate for around $35.00. He calls this morning and says their build will come out as $1050. When I told him to forget it, he said I owe them $100.00 for the plans. (which don't even have measurements listed on them). It gets really irritating, quickly. The phone is exactly ringing off the hook right now with tree work coming in.
> Toro dealer also called back this morning - has a used (repo) 22521 grapple - wants $2500. (+taxes) vs $2960 for a new one.



Sounds like a good reason to buy a plasma cutter to me. Been looking for a reason to buy one myself but those kind of projects are far and few lately..


----------



## arbor pro

arbor pro said:


> I received a deposit on the sk500 and grapple so, as long as final payment is made, it is sold.
> 
> Sk650 and trencher, broom, bucket and auger attachments are still for sale. $19k for package. Scott 605-228-9350.



sk500 mini skid may still be available. Won't go into detail but has to do with buyer's financing. If anyone is still interested, let me know and, if it does go back on the market, I will let you know. scott - arbor pro 605-228-9350


----------



## Pelorus

Thanks for contact info, Scott. Will give him a buzz.


----------



## arbor pro

arbor pro said:


> sk500 mini skid may still be available. Won't go into detail but has to do with buyer's financing. If anyone is still interested, let me know and, if it does go back on the market, I will let you know. scott - arbor pro 605-228-9350



new picture of sk500...View attachment 222298


----------



## Bigus Termitius

arbor pro said:


> new picture of sk500...View attachment 222298



I'm interested. But not sure I'd want to finance it. I'm starting a large muni contact next week and I'll be calling you when we finish it if it is still on the market. I'm also selling a '95 suburban with a 6.5 and when it sells I'm good to go that way too. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## arbor pro

Bigus Termitius said:


> I'm interested. But not sure I'd want to finance it. I'm starting a large muni contact next week and I'll be calling you when we finish it if it is still on the market. I'm also selling a '95 suburban with a 6.5 and when it sells I'm good to go that way too. :msp_thumbup:



Send me more info and pics of suburban. [email protected].....


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

arbor pro said:


> new picture of sk500...View attachment 222298



here is a link to arbor pros clasified here on AS

http://www.arboristsite.com/classifieds.php?do=viewitem&itemid=1867

wish it were in texas,
Paul


----------



## Bigus Termitius

arbor pro said:


> Send me more info and pics of suburban. [email protected].....



Will do, I've got some bids and errands to do this afternoon. It needs an injector pump replaced, but otherwise is in good shape. I'll get you some pics and mileage this afternoon evening. thanks for the interest, perhaps we can work something out. I almost hate to part with it, but we have a trail blazer for little troop hauling that mamabear likes better.


----------



## arbor pro

ROPECLIMBER said:


> here is a link to arbor pros clasified here on AS
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/classifieds.php?do=viewitem&itemid=1867
> 
> wish it were in texas,
> Paul



Buyer of the sk500 failed to make another deposit yesterday as he said he would and I can't get ahold of him today to find out why not so the machine is back up for sale. Unfortunate for both him and me but that's how it goes I guess.

$7000 with bucket and grapple rake.

I could ship this to texas for $750, Paul.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

arbor pro said:


> Buyer of the sk500 failed to make another deposit yesterday as he said he would and I can't get ahold of him today to find out why not so the machine is back up for sale. Unfortunate for both him and me but that's how it goes I guess.
> 
> $7000 with bucket and grapple rake.
> 
> I could ship this to texas for $750, Paul.



Have you got a pic of the grapple? What would you need to hold it? And for how long? I'm looking at a 10 Ash removal contract with the city that should easily be accomplished in a couple of weeks from the 13th council meeting coming up, figuring in some weather delays. You can email me if you'd rather, I'm interested.


----------



## arbor pro

Bigus Termitius said:


> Have you got a pic of the grapple? What would you need to hold it? And for how long? I'm looking at a 10 Ash removal contract with the city that should easily be accomplished in a couple of weeks from the 13th council meeting coming up, figuring in some weather delays. You can email me if you'd rather, I'm interested.



View attachment 222616
View attachment 222617


I would gladly take $500 down if you could pay the balance within a week. I just don't want to end up back at square one a week later having to list it again.

Could you put it on a credit card or get a short term loan that you could pay off within a month? Send me a pm or email or call me and we can discuss it further.

scott
605-228-9350


----------



## Bigus Termitius

arbor pro said:


> View attachment 222616
> View attachment 222617
> 
> 
> I would gladly take $500 down if you could pay the balance within a week. I just don't want to end up back at square one a week later having to list it again.
> 
> Could you put it on a credit card or get a short term loan that you could pay off within a month? Send me a pm or email or call me and we can discuss it further.
> 
> scott
> 605-228-9350



I completely understand, that sounds fair enough. I'll do some checking/thinking and get back with you on it. Thanks man.


----------



## arbor pro

Bigus Termitius said:


> I completely understand, that sounds fair enough. I'll do some checking/thinking and get back with you on it. Thanks man.



It's on hold again until next tuesday. he made the deposit. I'll keep you informed on status. Sorry about the run around...


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Not a problem, I'm patient, the right one will come along if things don't work out.


----------



## arbor pro

Skip Klassik said:


> We have a case and it works Reel good. *Looken for justen my carb on 026, but so far, nothing*. Thanks. Skip.



huh? maybe try a saw thread... http://www.arboristsite.com/search.php?searchid=869998


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

arbor pro said:


> Buyer of the sk500 failed to make another deposit yesterday as he said he would and I can't get ahold of him today to find out why not so the machine is back up for sale. Unfortunate for both him and me but that's how it goes I guess.
> 
> $7000 with bucket and grapple rake.
> 
> I could ship this to texas for $750, Paul.



Thanks, Sorry I havent been on here been tired, think I am selling out later this spring and will look at newr stuff next all when I get back from Colorado,
Paul,


----------



## arbor pro

*sk650*

FYI- if anyone on AS has been watching my sk650 that is for sale, it WILL sell by 4pm CT today! I am reviewing offers I have received and, while none meet the magic number or conditions (ie - already have financing for it), I am going to take the best offer on the table. The magic number is $13,500 for the sk650 with bucket or $17k with trencher and auger w/3 bits included. Bits are 12,1 18 and 30". The magic condition is you already have the money or at least the credit to buy it and are willing to make a deposit today via paypal to hold it until you send the remaining funds at least by the end of february.

If you are interested, call me now. don't email or respond here. I'm going out to work in my shop. scott 605-228-9350.

This thing has only 455 hours and is as close to a new $21,000 machine (tax and del. included) as you'll ever find. And, yes, I will ship it. about $1000-1200 to east coast, $1300 to west coast and less if you're closer to SD.

thanks.


----------



## risto3

*s450tx?*

I noticed while trying to follow the availability (and trials) of the Vermeer s650tx that they announced a s450tx very recently...
Any compelling data available? It seems to be slightly less capable than the s650tx but keeping 4 pumps and apparently the same engine.
Anybody in the know?
thanks in advance


----------



## arbor pro

*Ramrod*

I just purchased some equipment in Florida including two stump grinders, a ramrod 1150t mini skid and some attachments. I really only want to keep one of the stump grinders so will be selling the ramrod and attachments as well as the vermeer 252 stump grinder. 

2006 Ramrod 1150T Taskmaster Mini Skid (purchased new in 2007). Single-owner landscaping machine. Broken hour meter - estimated around 2000hrs by previous owner. 22hp Kubota diesel starts/runs good with no smoke. Tracks at about 60%. Updated steel rollers. Overall good operating condition with all the usual little dings and scratches from normal use. Will come with 42" bucket.

Ramrod BH-78 Backhoe (purchased new in 2007 with Ramrod). Excellent condition - super clean. Has joystick controls, outriggers.
Toro Auger Head with 6, 12 and 30" bits 
Forks, Leveler/carry-all

I'm looking at $12,500 for the mini skid and attachments once I get them back to SD. $7500 for ramrod with bucket AND forks. I just sold my dw sk500 that had a gas engine with 1400 hours. I had a ton of calls on that machine and, while I sold it for $6k, it really was worth $6500. The ramrod has similar hours but is a diesel and newer plus comes with forks so should be worth $7500. The backhoe is like new so easily worth $400 and the auger with bits worth $2k. That all adds up to $13,500 so you can save a grand by buying everything as a package. If you live on east coast or between FL and SD and buy before I ship to SD, I can probably deliver to you for little or no fee but would need to make the deal within the next few days before everything ships.

I have a copy of the original purchase invoice for the ramrod and backhoe attachment. NOT including the auger, forks and leveler, just those two cost $30,684. 

2004 Vermeer 252 stump grinder with 1012 hours. 25hp Kohler command. 2-wheel Hydraulic steer, duals, yellowjacket teeth. Good bearings and clutch. Looks and runs good. Vermeer 30HD trailer available with it. $7700 with trailer included.


----------



## arbor pro

ramrod is pretty grimy in the picture as the previous owner had just used it that day on a project and had not yet cleaned it up before taking the pic. Paint is actually pretty decent under all the dirt. Machine will be cleaned up prior to sale.


----------



## arbor pro

arbor pro said:


> ramrod is pretty grimy in the picture as the previous owner had just used it that day on a project and had not yet cleaned it up before taking the pic. Paint is actually pretty decent under all the dirt. Machine will be cleaned up prior to sale.



ramrod and attachments are sold. 

Upon selling my ditch witch sk650, I took in trade a 2003 bobcat mt-50 with 954 hours. Pretty much identical to the mt-50 I sold to blakesmaster out in NY. If anyone has any questions about how good/bad/other that machine is, Chris can probably give his two cents on it. Tracks are good, machine is tight. runs good. Paint is fair to average. It had a loose linkage in one of the steering levers so I'm having that fixed. Comes with bucket. Has a kubota diesel engine btw. Asking $7500 obo.

Having problems attaching a picture so PM me or call me and I'll email or text some to you if interested.

I also have a bobcat LT112 trencher and an auger that I could sell seperately or as a package. 

scott - AP
605-228-9350


----------



## arbor pro

*picture*

lets try this..

View attachment 227487


----------



## limbwalker54

So I hear you're starting a used mini skid dealership? BTW The SK500 is working nicely, just gotta get those governor rods replaced with the right ones and we'll be supergolden.


----------



## treevet

limbwalker54 said:


> So I hear you're starting a used mini skid dealership? BTW The SK500 is working nicely, just gotta get those governor rods replaced with the right ones and we'll be supergolden.



MT 50 is a tank compared to Dingo we have and had at same time. Sold it for $4k with less hours than that w/ bucket. I believe it was an 03 also. Never took it on lawns but was useful in lot for moving wood around with BMG grapple.


----------



## arbor pro

treevet said:


> MT 50 is a tank compared to Dingo we have and had at same time. Sold it for $4k with less hours than that w/ bucket. I believe it was an 03 also. Never took it on lawns but was useful in lot for moving wood around with BMG grapple.



If your dingo was the 420, I can see why it only sold for less than the asking price of my bobcat. However, at $4k, unless it was complete junk, you sold it about $2k too cheap! Guaranteed I could get $6000 for 420 in good shape around here. Maybe the economy's still sour where you're at.

There's no comparison to that machine and a mt50. Yes, the mt50 is heavier but that's because it's not made of plastic like the 420. I was just really unimpressed with the 420 I owned. A 425 is a lot better. I might compare that machine to a mt50 but definitely not the 420.

MT50 is certainly not the best mini skid out there. If someone has $20k lying around, they should buy a sk650. If they only have $7k, then a bobcat mt50, dingo 425 or ditch witch 500 would all be good starter machines.


----------



## arbor pro

limbwalker54 said:


> So I hear you're starting a used mini skid dealership? BTW The SK500 is working nicely, just gotta get those governor rods replaced with the right ones and we'll be supergolden.



The idea has crossed my mind, Mike but, no such plans in the near future. I picked the ramrod up as a package deal on a grinder down in Florida. I finally found a 35hp self-propelled rayco sjr down there and the ramrod and attachments came along for the ride along with an older but good-running vermeer 252 that I have for sale. The bobcat mt50 was a trade from a guy in denver who bought my new sk650. :msp_sad: Really hated to sell that machine but now I have the materials for my new shop paid for.

Seems like whenever I sell a mini skid, I end up taking one back in trade. Never have too much trouble reselling the trade-in though as folks like you are always looking for a good start-up machine for under $10k. I could have sold that sk500 a couple dozen times and have had at least a dozen calls on the ramrod. The bobcat will sell too - it'll be gone by the end of March I suspect.

AP


----------



## treevet

arbor pro said:


> If your dingo was the 420, I can see why it only sold for less than the asking price of my bobcat. However, at $4k, unless it was complete junk, you sold it about $2k too cheap! Guaranteed I could get $6000 for 420 in good shape around here. Maybe the economy's still sour where you're at.
> 
> There's no comparison to that machine and a mt50. Yes, the mt50 is heavier but that's because it's not made of plastic like the 420. I was just really unimpressed with the 420 I owned. A 425 is a lot better. I might compare that machine to a mt50 but definitely not the 420.
> 
> MT50 is certainly not the best mini skid out there. If someone has $20k lying around, they should buy a sk650. If they only have $7k, then a bobcat mt50, dingo 425 or ditch witch 500 would all be good starter machines.



Got a nearly new 525 TX Dingo (2 years old bought brand new with grapple, etc). We had the rag MT 50 for about 6 months, about 5 months longer than we could stand it lol. Your tank machine is WAY overpriced.

Dingo is the best machine, pound for pound on the market for the buck.


----------



## arbor pro

treevet said:


> Got a nearly new 525 TX Dingo (2 years old bought brand new with grapple, etc). We had the rag MT 50 for about 6 months, about 5 months longer than we could stand it lol. Your tank machine is WAY overpriced.
> 
> Dingo is the best machine, pound for pound on the market for the buck.



Ford, Chevy, Dodge argument here. They all borrow engineering off of the other. Good and bad things about each. Dingo 525 is a very nice machine but your opinion of best machine out there and mine are significantly different. :msp_rolleyes: The MT50 may not be my all time favorite mini skid but certainly not a POS as you insist. You must have owned a lemon.

Everyone on this forum has an opinion. Personally, I'd rather debate the good, bad and ugly about minis without the vague bashing of what one doesn't like or doesn't agree with. Where does that get anyone other than an argument? If you feel the need to contribute here, then let's have some specific details about what you liked or disliked about the bobcat and why - not just negative slurs and generalities.

AP


----------



## arbor pro

One more thing - you have no right to insist that my machine is overpriced. I've sold similar used minis - both gas and diesel - for that amount and think I know a thing or two about their resale value. This is a matter of your opinion vs mine on value. If you feel the need to offer advice, let's debate the details - the good and bad of each model. Value, however, is something each AS member is smart enough to decide on his own once he has all the information...

Blakesmaster, did I sell you an overpriced POS MT50?
Limbwalker54, did I sell you an overpriced POS Sk500?
PatriotTree, did I sell you an overpriced POS sk650?
Anybody else buy overpriced POS equipment from me?

AP


----------



## Blakesmaster

arbor pro said:


> One more thing - you have no right to insist that my machine is overpriced. I've sold similar used minis - both gas and diesel - for that amount and think I know a thing or two about their resale value. This is a matter of your opinion vs mine on value. If you feel the need to offer advice, let's debate the details - the good and bad of each model. Value, however, is something each AS member is smart enough to decide on his own once he has all the information...
> 
> Blakesmaster, did I sell you an overpriced POS MT50?
> Limbwalker54, did I sell you an overpriced POS Sk500?
> PatriotTree, did I sell you an overpriced POS sk650?
> Anybody else buy overpriced POS equipment from me?
> 
> AP



Nope. My only gripe with that machine has to do with my local Bobcat dealer.


----------



## treevet

arbor pro said:


> One more thing - you have no right to insist that my machine is overpriced. I've sold similar used minis - both gas and diesel - for that amount and think I know a thing or two about their resale value. This is a matter of your opinion vs mine on value. If you feel the need to offer advice, let's debate the details - the good and bad of each model. Value, however, is something each AS member is smart enough to decide on his own once he has all the information...
> 
> Blakesmaster, did I sell you an overpriced POS MT50?
> Limbwalker54, did I sell you an overpriced POS Sk500?
> PatriotTree, did I sell you an overpriced POS sk650?
> Anybody else buy overpriced POS equipment from me?
> 
> AP



POS were your words, not mine. I think mine were rag and tank. I owned the very same year machine and model. I traded it for a truck for a back up machine and priced it then and priced it when I sold it 6 months later ....bout a year or more ago. Found many priced a little over and under $4k then and should be less now. You got a 9 year old machine there with a thousand hours on it.

Very non user friendly controls, very heavy and non agile. Very noisy and clangy. Awkward, non smooth in operation, hard on turf, bulky, ....what else? Probably due for a new motor and tracks by now too?

Another choice would be to take the $7k they might mistakenly pay you for it and put it as a down payment on a much more refined machine and make payments.

Would also eliminate their misfortune at having to sell this dinosaur when they try another machine and realize the mistake they made. They WILL take a beating on the resale if they buy it at this price.

This is an open forum and meant for opinions...this is my opinion...hopefully it saves another arborist some headaches.

Aren't you supposed to be in the Heavy Equipment section of this forum, not the Experienced Climber section of the forum? Seen you do the same thing on TBuzz. Shouldn't you pay a sponsor fee like the others on the banner?


----------



## limbwalker54

Let me first start by saying I respect and value mr. treevet's opinions very much. I like his setup and respect his knowledge. 

Just wanted to clarify that the machine I bought, the SK500, has only 600 hours on the engine, and 1300 on the machine. Got it for 7 with the grapple, and have seen many that were beat to absolute shiznit that were priced higher....

It works very nicely, with the exception of two missing governor rods that were not installed by whoever put the engine in. Thus the governor doesn't govern.....but that will change in about a week when I have time to install the new ones 

The grapple works great, the tracks are decent, hood is a little f'ed up. 

I am happy with the price I paid and I think it was a fair shake. Can't wait to get a BMG for it. I tend to keep my machinery for a long time, as I have said before, 1972 International Loadstar 1700 with 5 ton knuckleboom still going strong


----------



## Pelorus

Have had the opportunity to use my SK650 on just 2 jobs so far (plus moving a bunch of logs in yard at home).
The (used) 48" demo grapple bucket does the job, but is too heavy, even empty. I added about 150 lb of steel to the platform as a counterwieght to compensate, and it helps, but at the expense of making the overall machine weight that much heavier. Will look at other options in summer after getting bills and Taxes paid up.

On soft ground - an the ground is awful soft right now, the narrow tracks are rototillers. Going to have to invest in wider tracks and mega sheets of plywood. There ain't no way I can possibly go on a customer's lawn.


----------



## arbor pro

Pelorus said:


> Have had the opportunity to use my SK650 on just 2 jobs so far (plus moving a bunch of logs in yard at home).
> The (used) 48" demo grapple bucket does the job, but is too heavy, even empty. I added about 150 lb of steel to the platform as a counterwieght to compensate, and it helps, but at the expense of making the overall machine weight that much heavier. Will look at other options in summer after getting bills and Taxes paid up.
> 
> On soft ground - an the ground is awful soft right now, the narrow tracks are rototillers. Going to have to invest in wider tracks and mega sheets of plywood. There ain't no way I can possibly go on a customer's lawn.



sent you a pm. If we could figure out a reasonable way (cost) to swap tracks, I would take your narrow tracks for my wide tracks.

AP


----------



## arbor pro

my mt50 at work this weekend...View attachment 232124
View attachment 232125


----------



## Pelorus

arbor pro said:


> sent you a pm. If we could figure out a reasonable way (cost) to swap tracks, I would take your narrow tracks for my wide tracks.
> 
> AP





pm replied, Scott. Thanks


----------



## mattfr12

treevet said:


> POS were your words, not mine. I think mine were rag and tank. I owned the very same year machine and model. I traded it for a truck for a back up machine and priced it then and priced it when I sold it 6 months later ....bout a year or more ago. Found many priced a little over and under $4k then and should be less now. You got a 9 year old machine there with a thousand hours on it.
> 
> Very non user friendly controls, very heavy and non agile. Very noisy and clangy. Awkward, non smooth in operation, hard on turf, bulky, ....what else? Probably due for a new motor and tracks by now too?
> 
> Another choice would be to take the $7k they might mistakenly pay you for it and put it as a down payment on a much more refined machine and make payments.
> 
> Would also eliminate their misfortune at having to sell this dinosaur when they try another machine and realize the mistake they made. They WILL take a beating on the resale if they buy it at this price.
> 
> This is an open forum and meant for opinions...this is my opinion...hopefully it saves another arborist some headaches.
> 
> Aren't you supposed to be in the Heavy Equipment section of this forum, not the Experienced Climber section of the forum? Seen you do the same thing on TBuzz. Shouldn't you pay a sponsor fee like the others on the banner?



i sold a bobcat that i just didn't use anymore still got one left. but one sat for almost a year so it was time to go wasn't making any money. was thinking about picking up a mini to stick in the back of the chipper. would you say yours is turf friendly? and how much can it lift and still be stable?


----------



## Bigus Termitius

arbor pro said:


> my mt50 at work this weekend...View attachment 232124
> View attachment 232125



No question, a horse, but I can't wrap my mind around no platform, nor bobcat's version of one.


----------



## arbor pro

With no platform it will lift about 800. The bobcat platform is a joke. The forkster platform is decent or you can build one easy enough. Then your weight becomes counterweight to lift more. This mt50 is fine on grass but I always take wide turns just like I would with a big skidsteer.


----------



## arbor pro

*sold*

pending payment, the mt50 and attachments are sold.


----------



## arbor pro

Selling one of my two ditch witch sk650s. (will keep whichever doesn't sell). Both are 32hp kubota dsl machines with wide tracks (42" wide). will lift 1300lbs. 

One is 2007 with 530hrs, 75% wide tracks, $14,500 obo

Other is 2006 with 960hrs, 50% wide tracks, $12,500 obo

Narrow tracks can be put on either machine to make it only 36" wide. Easy and inexpensive to do.

42" bucket will come with either machine.

Looking for a newer model sc252 with low hours. would consider taking one on trade plus some cash for the sk650.

scott 605-228-9350


----------



## Pelorus

Changed tracks from narrow to wide on SK 650 today. A bit of an ordeal gettig the darn brake pin bolts loosened and then re-assembled in the wide track configuration. Really long skinny extra-terrestrial fingers woulda been an asset. View attachment 234977


----------



## Pelorus

Victory in the end. The neighbour's teenage son came over to give me a hand, and between the two of us, we got the animal outfitted with 9" tracks. View attachment 234980


----------



## Derik L

Does anyone run aftermarket tracks on their DW. We have put 75 hrs on or new dw and the only thing i would like to change is the tracks. I would like to get something similar to the tracks on our dingo. I have to take it to the dealer tommorrow because something snapped in the bucket curl piston. They said it is a quick fix. What a difference when you jump between the two machines.


----------



## Pelorus

The $300.00 (each) 9" tracks I put on are aftermarket - found a supplier over the internet located in Toronto. 
I never bothered (but am curious) to find out what the DW dealer wanted for a pair; at the time of machine purchase I asked him what it would cost to substitute wide tracks for the narrow ones, and he said "a lot". He recommended I wear out the narrow tracks and then bring the unit in for them to service. (2 & 1/2 - 3 hour drive each way. No thanks) 

There are aftermarket tracks for sale on eBay, but shipping to Canada is very much cost prohibitive.


----------



## Derik L

The dw tracks are about $450 each. Even their turf tracks are more aggressive than i am looking for. We use it mainly on grass, the tread on the dingo tracks works very well for us.


----------



## Nor Cal

*Toro Dingo*

It's all about the Toro Dingo! The thing is a beast!


----------



## a_lopa

Cat 226B


----------



## limbwalker54

So Scott, we need to chat.....can you send me a PM with your phone number again?

I would like to know a little history of the engine that was put on in the interm period where you did not own the machine......or who I can talk to in regard to that.

The 24hp honda now has a connecting rod through the side of the block.

-Mike


----------



## arbor pro

limbwalker54 said:


> So Scott, we need to chat.....can you send me a PM with your phone number again?
> 
> I would like to know a little history of the engine that was put on in the interm period where you did not own the machine......or who I can talk to in regard to that.
> 
> The 24hp honda now has a connecting rod through the side of the block.
> 
> -Mike



sorry to hear that, Mike. I called and left you a voicemail. Keith with Patriot Tree Co in Colorado owned that machine after me, then I sold him one of my sk650s and took the sk500 back in trade and resold it to you. Before me, it was owned by American Ford in Glendive, MT. They, I believe, were the ones who put in the new Honda engine at 644hrs. David Hill is the owner/manager that I dealt with there. his phone is 406-345-3673.

Other than general maintenance, I had no need to do anything to the engine while I owned it so I really can't give you much history in regard to any work done on it unless Keith or Dave can offer some insight.

Again, sorry to hear about the engine. Back at the beginning of march you texted and said it was running great so I'm surprised to hear about the thrown rod. That honda should have lasted 4 thousand more hours under normal conditions.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER

saw this combo chipper trailer on CL and thought it was a good idea, kind of a small chipper to use with a mini but would be good alsom to do small to medium removals and bring the stump grinder on the same truck, posted it in the "finished pain and graphics" post too but fits here too, 
Brush Bandit/Skidloader trailer combo
Paul


----------



## limbwalker54

Found Out Some Stuff:

American Ford likes to buy stuff from auctions.....then resell it. They did not check the machine out that well, and it came with whatever engine was in it with some kind of marking on it stating the replacement....soooo....

I think that's a load of bull and you happened to get a machine who's jury rigged governor sometimes worked until the makeshift bench ground wire slipped and became loose enough to where it would throttle up but not do much after that. I believe there were more hours on that engine.....like it was a replacement but it was a used engine....and that it was replaced at 644 hours.....but with an engine that had more like 2500 on it. Combine that with the governor/over and under revving...../every so often the machine getting flipped forward then let down.....

I just caught the tail end of it.....fixed the governor.....and the machine ran great until the above situation caught up to it...

Any input, PatriotTreeCo? Just trying to find out where the bench ground piano wire came from originally.

-Mike


----------



## limbwalker54

Any rate she's getting a nice new Kohler 27hp this time. I'm not a big fan of the Honda.


----------



## flushcut

That sucks! Sorry to read about your problems limbwalker.


----------



## treeman75

How much does the new motor cost?


----------



## Kottonwood

Hey Limbwalker sorry to hear about your troubles with that ditchwitch. I never had to many problems with it, I did notice it occasionally had trouble revving up, I always thought it was a throttle issue. I suspected that engine wasn't new, only because I always suspect that when someone tells me it has a new engine, new tranny, etc. and there is no receipt for it.

You should check this place out for a new motor if you are gonna do it yourself, they seem to have some good prices.

 Engine Search by Small Engine Warehouse


----------



## Powerlineman

limbwalker54 said:


> Any rate she's getting a nice new Kohler 27hp this time. I'm not a big fan of the Honda.



Just wondering why you would want to put a Kohler engine in the SK 500 rather than going back to the 25hp Honda that was in there? The Honda is a better engine than the Kohler, what air filter is on the Kohler? Are you going to have fitment issues with the new Kohler? Sometimes it is easier to go back to the oem parts than try and reinvent the wheel. I'm sure there is a price differnce and that is maybe the reason for going with the Kohler, but when it comes time to sell the machine it is nice to have it like it was from the factory. 

Sorry to hear that the engine went, I had an engine blow on a Dodge V10 last year with 60k miles. Sometimes you just never know, the risk a guy takes when buying used equipment. Good luck.


----------



## limbwalker54

Thanks everyone for the well wishes 
@ Keith, the issue with "revving up" if you ever encounter it again, is the governor, not working like it should. If you get under a load the governor should noticeably increase throttle to keep the engine speed consistant with your load. If it doesn't, and you need to bump the throttle.....something is wrong.
Not busting on anyone, just some enlightenment for some slightly less mechanically inclined tree guys. 

No worries.

The engine could have blown up on either of us, it just happened to pick the last guy in line who actually fixed the governor problem.....

Pop goes the weasel!

And I want to put a Kohler on it because A. It's largely American made. B. Parts are cheaper and readily available if you happen to need them. C. Every piece of equipment i've had a Kohler on ran forever...including my Jacobsen garden tractor from 1951......

If it weren't for engines like Kohler, Honda would not be able to steal the good ideas and modify them a bit to call them their own.

Maybe I'm a little biased, I mean, we did win the war after all......


----------



## limbwalker54

As for the fitment, they put Kohler CH-740s two cylinder 27 hp gas engines on the newer sk500's........, and it looks like i can get one ready to fit in for around 2g's and some change......direct bolt in replacement.

Gotta get wrenchin.


----------



## HappyTreesLLC

I am new to this forum. Hello to all!
For last couple of hours I’ve been reading this thread. Wow, it is awesome to hear from all of you. Your experience is great input.

So let me summarize. Primary use and advantages of mini skid-steer are:
1.	ability to work in hard to access area restricted by width (some think like 48” gate)
2.	low ground pressure – under 10PSI loaded
The secondary benefits of mini skid steer are:
1.	low fuel consumption
2.	light weight – easy to transport
3.	easy and fast get in and out
4.	wide variety of attachments
5.	lesser cost comparing to larger machines
6.	fast learning curve for new users

I just sold my Kubota B7800HST. She was with me since 2005. She was excellent choice until now. To handle bigger logs for resale value I moved into Kubota R420. But I always wanted to get second small ground machine to get into tight spaces.

Technically we should call them mini track (not truck) loaders.

Mini track loared VS. mini skid steer – 
Skid steer have much higher ground pressure so it will teat law. To me mini skid steer is pointless.

Mini track loader VS. mini articulating wheel loader – 
Even ZAHN has 12 PSI pressure, you can lower by adding more tires but then you loosing narrow accessibility. Gehl 140 with empty weight of 3,845 lb is the deal backer. So unless some one comes out with mini articulating loader weight under 3,000 lb and width under 42” – loader is out of competition.

Mini track loader VS. Cat226B – 
I’d say same reason as Cat226B VS. Cat272D, or Cat272 VS. Cat527, or Cat527 VS. Cat545C and so on and on ….
So we not going to compare Dingo Vs. Cat 552.
You got my point.

Fuel Type. Personally to me, all my equipment are diesel, so I am not even considering gasoline engine. The complication to have extra fuel type is not acceptable. It will take only ones some entry level guy will use straight gas in 4-cycle engine. Rule of my company : if its not diesel – its chain saw. I am not allowed to carry any NOT mixed gasoline in my trucks.

New VS. used. One of my business associates told me rule of thumb: If you going to use some machine 3 days (or more) per week – you buy new. 2 days or less – used. In today financial situation, with this low interest rate I’d go new. Every cash I have going toward my payments for toys I got last 3-4 years. They are 10-12%. My new purchases are 5-6%. No brainer.

As far as I understand, we came to following competitors:
36” gate capable:
Dingo 525 narrow
DW 650 narrow
Vermeer S650TX
42” gate
Vermeer S800TX
Dingo 525 wide
DW 650 wide
They are all diesel models from companies who stand by their products. So I am going to judge by following criteria: Ground pressure empty, Tipping Capacity.
In order of MY preference.
36” gate capable: 
Vermeer S650TX – 3.6PSI; 1890 LB
DW 650 narrow – 4.7 PSI; 1860 LB
Dingo 525 narrow – 5.2PSI; 1580 LB
42” gate
Vermeer S800TX – 3.6PSI; 2400LB
DW 650 wide – 3.7PSI; 1860LB
Dingo 525 wide – 3.4PSI; 1580 LB

Now I just need to justify if I need 36” or 42” gate capability. I had many equipment bought from Vermeer North East dealership. This mini track loader will be my 5th band new purchase from them. The machines Vermeer build are highest quality in industry, the customer service before, during and after purchase is excellent. The resale value on Vermeer equipment is holding strong. 
So my vote is Vermeer ether S650TX or S800TX.

Thanks for reading my looo…. ooong story.


----------



## Pelorus

"Thanks for reading my looo…. ooong story."

Welcome to the forum, and thanks for sharing your observations. Good to hear that your experience with your local Vermeer dealer has been positive. Best of luck with whichever model you end up buying.
Threads like this one were instrumental in my decision to purchase an SK650. No regrets.


----------



## MarquisTree

HappyTreesLLC said:


> I am new to this forum. Hello to all!
> For last couple of hours I’ve been reading this thread. Wow, it is awesome to hear from all of you. Your experience is great input.
> 
> So let me summarize. Primary use and advantages of mini skid-steer are:
> 1.	ability to work in hard to access area restricted by width (some think like 48” gate)
> 2.	low ground pressure – under 10PSI loaded
> The secondary benefits of mini skid steer are:
> 1.	low fuel consumption
> 2.	light weight – easy to transport
> 3.	easy and fast get in and out
> 4.	wide variety of attachments
> 5.	lesser cost comparing to larger machines
> 6.	fast learning curve for new users
> 
> I just sold my Kubota B7800HST. She was with me since 2005. She was excellent choice until now. To handle bigger logs for resale value I moved into Kubota R420. But I always wanted to get second small ground machine to get into tight spaces.
> 
> Technically we should call them mini track (not truck) loaders.
> 
> Mini track loared VS. mini skid steer –
> Skid steer have much higher ground pressure so it will teat law. To me mini skid steer is pointless.
> 
> Mini track loader VS. mini articulating wheel loader –
> Even ZAHN has 12 PSI pressure, you can lower by adding more tires but then you loosing narrow accessibility. Gehl 140 with empty weight of 3,845 lb is the deal backer. So unless some one comes out with mini articulating loader weight under 3,000 lb and width under 42” – loader is out of competition.
> 
> Mini track loader VS. Cat226B –
> I’d say same reason as Cat226B VS. Cat272D, or Cat272 VS. Cat527, or Cat527 VS. Cat545C and so on and on ….
> So we not going to compare Dingo Vs. Cat 552.
> You got my point.
> 
> Fuel Type. Personally to me, all my equipment are diesel, so I am not even considering gasoline engine. The complication to have extra fuel type is not acceptable. It will take only ones some entry level guy will use straight gas in 4-cycle engine. Rule of my company : if its not diesel – its chain saw. I am not allowed to carry any NOT mixed gasoline in my trucks.
> 
> New VS. used. One of my business associates told me rule of thumb: If you going to use some machine 3 days (or more) per week – you buy new. 2 days or less – used. In today financial situation, with this low interest rate I’d go new. Every cash I have going toward my payments for toys I got last 3-4 years. They are 10-12%. My new purchases are 5-6%. No brainer.
> 
> As far as I understand, we came to following competitors:
> 36” gate capable:
> Dingo 525 narrow
> DW 650 narrow
> Vermeer S650TX
> 42” gate
> Vermeer S800TX
> Dingo 525 wide
> DW 650 wide
> They are all diesel models from companies who stand by their products. So I am going to judge by following criteria: Ground pressure empty, Tipping Capacity.
> In order of MY preference.
> 36” gate capable:
> Vermeer S650TX – 3.6PSI; 1890 LB
> DW 650 narrow – 4.7 PSI; 1860 LB
> Dingo 525 narrow – 5.2PSI; 1580 LB
> 42” gate
> Vermeer S800TX – 3.6PSI; 2400LB
> DW 650 wide – 3.7PSI; 1860LB
> Dingo 525 wide – 3.4PSI; 1580 LB
> 
> Now I just need to justify if I need 36” or 42” gate capability. I had many equipment bought from Vermeer North East dealership. This mini track loader will be my 5th band new purchase from them. The machines Vermeer build are highest quality in industry, the customer service before, during and after purchase is excellent. The resale value on Vermeer equipment is holding strong.
> So my vote is Vermeer ether S650TX or S800TX.
> 
> Thanks for reading my looo…. ooong story.



Did you know DW is running a special on the 650? $20k with a bucket. I think thats about $6k less then the S650tx. could be a bit off on that number havent gotten the written quote from Vermeer yet


----------



## MarquisTree

Pelorus said:


> "Thanks for reading my looo…. ooong story."
> 
> Welcome to the forum, and thanks for sharing your observations. Good to hear that your experience with your local Vermeer dealer has been positive. Best of luck with whichever model you end up buying.
> Threads like this one were instrumental in my decision to purchase an SK650. No regrets.



I just tried out my first mini, DW 650 wide aggressive tracks, with a branch manager on it. 
I will say I was very impressed with what it would do, liked the solid steel body (no plastic covers to break)
Has anyone broken a diesel or hyd tank on the DW SK650? Seemed like the only thing that could be damaged.
The branch manager looked like a joke (be easy I am new to this mini thing) it seemed like if I sent it out with the guys the first thing they would do is over rotate the grapple and rip all the hoses off. I was looking at the Ryan’s Equipment grapple and it looks much more rugged. Any opinions? 
Otherwise I really liked the simple construction and the access for repair and service seemed great on the SK650.
The Salesmen was telling me that it’s the only mini on the market that has the same travel speed forward and backward… (I haven’t fact checked that one either)
Going to try the Vermeer S650tx next

(sorry the sales guy didnt have his PPE on :msp_thumbdn


----------



## Grace Tree

In the past 4 years we've replaced the hoses on our BM twice. The last time was just PM because they showed lots of abrasion. Otherwise, no trouble aside from replacing some flat face connectors. We use it on almost every job. The bollard sees constant use. Seldom drag the GRCS out of the truck. I welded a 2" receiver on the bottom of the BM and use it for moving equipment.
Phil

View attachment 239103


----------



## Kottonwood

+1 on the sk650 you should def try it out before you buy a vermeer.

As far as the tanks on the side go they are tougher than they look. I had a guy rip an entire fence post out with the hydro tank and the DW fared just fine other than the decal getting scratched off.

The hoses are definitely the weak link of the BMG grapple. When we first got it we smashed them a few times. A log can swing back and crush the line inbetween the mount. We have them all wrapped up now and haven't broken one in months, we still keep a spare on the truck.... not really a big deal. Either way sk650 + bmg grapple = $$$$$$

The BMG isn't the end all be all though, you need forks too. We carry both on the truck with the skid all the time. The BMG is great for picking up longer pieces as well as brush. It sucks for big rounds though, we use the forks and the forks with ratchet strap if the terrain is rough. The forks are lighter so it adds to the weight you can lift and the BMG just doesn't have the balls to hold anything that it can't clamp around.


----------



## Pelorus

+1 on having forks. I added about 150 lb additional steel counterweight to the platform on my SK650, but the grapple bucket still met it's match with a big maple last week. Substituted the forks and no problem. Probably close to a 200 lb weight difference between the bucket and the forks.


----------



## treeman75

The BMG usually will come back to the normal position on its own. Once you get use to working it you wont need the power rotator. We take the mini to almost every job and when we dont we always say where is the mini! The Vermeer and ditch witch have almost the exact same specs. The vermeer controls seem easier to use, I have never run a DW. One thing that was important to me was the hinge point height and the vermeer and DW are both 80". Vermeer is big in Iowa and I run a Vermeer chipper, my dealer takes real good care of my. Since I bought my mini I realized I will never be with out one again!


----------



## HappyTreesLLC

Hey, MarquisTree, I see you are 10 miles from me. Who is your DW dealer? Did you have experience with them?
Vermeer will come to my site tomorrow (5/23/2012) with S650TX and Vermeer grapple. You wanna come and test drive?


----------



## treeman75

I have two buckets for it the smaller one that comes with it and a little bigger grapple bucket. I use the grapple bucket for cleaning up after the stumper. Cleaning out a big stump faster than it takes to grind is awesome. We dont use the cobb forks much any more.


----------



## MarquisTree

HappyTreesLLC said:


> Hey, MarquisTree, I see you are 10 miles from me. Who is your DW dealer? Did you have experience with them?
> Vermeer will come to my site tomorrow (5/23/2012) with S650TX and Vermeer grapple. You wanna come and test drive?




Wish I could, too much going on tomorrow. Bill is going to bring one out next week for use to try. 

The DW dealer is in shrewsbury, first time dealing with them.

My concern with the BMG is this machine is going to be shared by 6 crews, could be wrong but the hose set up scares me. Any one use the Ryan's grapple?


----------



## treeman75

Branch Manager Attachments : Brand Name, High Quality, Best Pricing! I would give Dave a call and talk to him a little. I see what your saying about your crews and the guys running it. You just have to train them on the proper way to use it just like anything else.


----------



## Kottonwood

MarquisTree said:


> Wish I could, too much going on tomorrow. Bill is going to bring one out next week for use to try.
> 
> The DW dealer is in shrewsbury, first time dealing with them.
> 
> My concern with the BMG is this machine is going to be shared by 6 crews, could be wrong but the hose set up scares me. Any one use the Ryan's grapple?



I can see you concern with that... It is sort of a weak link. Guys definitely have to be trained to use it. I will let guys use it to move trees or mulch but only two guys on my crew load the wood trailer with it.

A grapple bucket would most likely be more suitable for you uses. I would suggest getting one that has a large angled opening so you can carry logs straight out. You can take logs out in 8 ft lengths through a 36" gate like that. Also, make sure you don't get something super heavy. Some bucket grapples for minis weigh 500 lbs .... really starts to eat up your lift capacity.


----------



## newsawtooth

MarquisTree said:


> Wish I could, too much going on tomorrow. Bill is going to bring one out next week for use to try.
> 
> The DW dealer is in shrewsbury, first time dealing with them.
> 
> My concern with the BMG is this machine is going to be shared by 6 crews, could be wrong but the hose set up scares me. Any one use the Ryan's grapple?



I broke the Ryan's Grapple hydraulic fittings in under five minutes. Can't blame the implement, I was overzealous and flipped the grapple over the attachment point and back onto the hood of the machine. It was my fault, but they break just as easily.


----------



## HappyTreesLLC

So I as mentioned before, I got Vermeer S600 with Vermeer grapple try out. I'd like to share my experience.
I had pleasure to operate all sorts of machines, earth moving huge excavators, drills, crashers, loaders, off-road trucks etc. but never such a small thing.
My first impression was WTF. Small and awkward.
Here are some words I can put together after:
fast, maneuverable, 
ground speed is very fast, nice turning abilities, smooth and not jerky even I did some sudden moves on controls.
powerful,
I feel even over powered by Kubota engine.
easy to use, easy to control
controls are right in-front, very comfortable positioned, resting bar is good support for hand to rest.
fast to get filling
easy to learn for person without any operator experience. I gave to try to all my guys, some of them never operated any think before.
Compact
can fit on my trailer sideways leaving more space for other ships-and-giggles

Conns:
too light
with average bundle of branches Im feeding chipper (BC1800XL) the machine constantly standing on "toes" or i'd say front portion of track.
too slow to feed chipper
since I cant pickup much, chipper process faster then I can feed/load. I can blame my unexpired as well.

So my verdict is - I need to try S800. It is heavier and much more lifting capacity with out sacrificing ground pressure.


----------



## Derik L

Marquis,
We just took advantage of the dw deal. We also have a ding and there is no comparison. It is working out very well for us. I wish they had a more turf friendly track like the dingo but you just have to be careful turning. Or branch manager is about 5 years old and we have only had a few problems with hoses. We cover the two hoses with canvas fire hose and it holds up very well. I noticed in your pics dan the sales man from shrewsbury. They were very good to deal with. We had a problem with one of our pistons and they took care of it right away. If you have any questions please feel free to email me [email protected]. We have about 200 hours on it.

Derik


----------



## Derik L

does any one with a DW sk650 know a hydraulic filter cross for the ditch witch 149 -412.


Derik


----------



## HappyTreesLLC

Derik L said:


> Marquis,
> We just took advantage of the dw deal. We also have a ding and there is no comparison. It is working out very well for us. I wish they had a more turf friendly track like the dingo but you just have to be careful turning. Or branch manager is about 5 years old and we have only had a few problems with hoses. We cover the two hoses with canvas fire hose and it holds up very well. I noticed in your pics dan the sales man from shrewsbury. They were very good to deal with. We had a problem with one of our pistons and they took care of it right away. If you have any questions please feel free to email me [email protected]. We have about 200 hours on it.
> 
> Derik



Have you try Vermeer? What is your opinion? Thanks for advance.


----------



## arbor pro

I haven't tried the vermeer 800 but the ditch witch sk650 is definitely more powerful that the vermeer 600. I feed my bc1800 chipper with the sk650 and it keeps up quite well. Was consistently feeding 8" diameter x 30' tall ash trees through it yesterday and sometimes two or three at a time and the sk650 is able to drag/lift/feed just fine but occasionally, it does stand on it's 'toes' as you say. I'm just used to it.

As for tracks, I just installed a set of Prowler narrow turf tracks on my 650 - smooth ride and very easy on the turf. No so good in mud though - got stuck a few times but that was in a really mucky area and when I got stuck, boy did I get stuck! Had to use the 763 and long tow straps to pull it out. 

Love that sk650 machine.

AP


----------



## arborjockey

The new owner at my buddys old place stop renting trailers. So the walk behind dingo has to go in the bed of my truck the guy says. And the payload of the truck has to be 7,000lbs. Or I can drive up to troys trailer(15 mi. In the wrong direction) and rent 1 from him and come back. $250 for the machine + $50 per implement. And he'll deliver for around $150.....each way. 550 a day when I used to rent a superior machine for 200 a day with a trailer sorry charlie No machine 4 me.


----------



## superjunior

arbor pro said:


> I haven't tried the vermeer 800 but the ditch witch sk650 is definitely more powerful that the vermeer 600. I feed my bc1800 chipper with the sk650 and it keeps up quite well. Was consistently feeding 8" diameter x 30' tall ash trees through it yesterday and sometimes two or three at a time and the sk650 is able to drag/lift/feed just fine but occasionally, it does stand on it's 'toes' as you say. I'm just used to it.
> 
> As for tracks, I just installed a set of Prowler narrow turf tracks on my 650 - smooth ride and very easy on the turf. No so good in mud though - got stuck a few times but that was in a really mucky area and when I got stuck, boy did I get stuck! Had to use the 763 and long tow straps to pull it out.
> 
> Love that sk650 machine.
> 
> AP


 is there a couterweight kit for the 650?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

superjunior said:


> is there a couterweight kit for the 650?



Its called your fat a##. Just eat 2 6 pack of creme dounuts a day and you will have all the counterweight you need.

Been getting alot of jobs that i could be using a mini. I started checking out mini skid loaders. Called vermeer today. There 800 series machine is over $30,000 for a new one. I almost swerved into the ditch when he told me. You can get a pretty nice full size loader for that price. I am working a deal on a ramrod taskmaster with tires and a gas motor with 700 hrs on it for $5000.00. Its not the exact machine i want, but i dont use it everyday so i can make do, and its a hell of alot cheaper. Gonna get a bucket, forks, and a root grapple for it.


----------



## flushcut

Well, all I can say is that the 800tx is one hell of a machine. I ran mine for six hours today, picked a 50' 20" sugar maple off a deck (using blocks), loaded and chipped two 24" (dbh) elms, and loaded sixty feet of 32" red oak log in six footers.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

I am not saying its not a great machine, but for that much money you could buy a articulating loader that would pick up a heck of alot more weight.


----------



## flushcut

2treeornot2tree said:


> I am not saying its not a great machine, but for that much money you could buy a articulating loader that would pick up a heck of alot more weight.



Sure, but at increased ground pressure as well which was a a major concern for me. It's kinda like the coke or pepsi thing as long as it is not a lawn mower.


----------



## arbor pro

flushcut said:


> Well, all I can say is that the 800tx is one hell of a machine. I ran mine for six hours today, picked a 50' 20" sugar maple off a deck (using blocks), loaded and chipped two 24" (dbh) elms, and loaded sixty feet of 32" red oak log in six footers.



Is the 800 that much more productive and powerful than the ditch witch sk650 to justify the additional $10k pricetag? I've never operated the 800 so am truly curious if it's that much better. Also, can you get the 800 in a narrow 36" configuration to go through gates?

AP


----------



## treemandan

troythetreeman said:


> i had a dingo wide track, worked great in the summer time, in the winter the drive wheels packed with snow and pushed the tracks off



Yeah! But if you can get the machine up the tracks are easy to put back on. Also if you tighten them up it helps to keep them on. I hate to take mine out for snow.
Only other problem with my WT 425 is dirt and chips pack in between the main plate and the lifting arm pivot point. I routinely dig it out to avoid damaging the pivot holes.
I clean my machine, it needs it now. I take out the gas tank, battery, and covers and flush all the crap out.


----------



## treemandan

HappyTreesLLC said:


> So I as mentioned before, I got Vermeer S600 with Vermeer grapple try out. I'd like to share my experience.
> I had pleasure to operate all sorts of machines, earth moving huge excavators, drills, crashers, loaders, off-road trucks etc. but never such a small thing.
> My first impression was WTF. Small and awkward.
> Here are some words I can put together after:
> fast, maneuverable,
> ground speed is very fast, nice turning abilities, smooth and not jerky even I did some sudden moves on controls.
> powerful,
> I feel even over powered by Kubota engine.
> easy to use, easy to control
> controls are right in-front, very comfortable positioned, resting bar is good support for hand to rest.
> fast to get filling
> easy to learn for person without any operator experience. I gave to try to all my guys, some of them never operated any think before.
> Compact
> can fit on my trailer sideways leaving more space for other ships-and-giggles
> 
> Conns:
> too light
> with average bundle of branches Im feeding chipper (BC1800XL) the machine constantly standing on "toes" or i'd say front portion of track.
> too slow to feed chipper
> since I cant pickup much, chipper process faster then I can feed/load. I can blame my unexpired as well.
> 
> So my verdict is - I need to try S800. It is heavier and much more lifting capacity with out sacrificing ground pressure.



Yes, that added weight of the grapple changes things drastically especially on uneven terrain.

I am just using forks ( built lighter than stock) and if I want to drag I use a strap.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree

Been pricing attachments for a mini skid loader. They all seem to be just about as expensive as full size skid loader attachments


----------



## flushcut

arbor pro said:


> Is the 800 that much more productive and powerful than the ditch witch sk650 to justify the additional $10k pricetag? I've never operated the 800 so am truly curious if it's that much better. Also, can you get the 800 in a narrow 36" configuration to go through gates?
> 
> AP



I have not run a DW so I am not sure and it is not 36" gate friendly but for me that is not an issue. I think you could put narrower tracks on it to get it through a gate but probably sacrifice ground pressure. I went with the 800 because there is dealer support nearby.


----------



## MarquisTree

Vermeer dropped off a s650tx last night. Brought it over to my house and ran it for a ffeww hours.
Wow, very nice machine.
Vermeer has DW beat hands down on control ergonomics, and operator comfort.
30 seconds on the machine and I felt like I could brush my dogs coat with it.

Highlights-
control and comfort, the semi enclosed operator platform makes rough and uneven terrain. Very easy to deal with.

Very fast in forward

Fuel tanks more protected then on the DW

Concerns- 

Ground clearance (only 2.2" less then DW but noticeable)

Power, while it did everything I wanted it still bogged drown when using multiple functions didn't notice that at all on the DW (Vermeer has 8hp less)

Serviceable, seemed much more cluttered under the hood then DW.

Cost ($6k isn't much to worry about over the life of the unit but still a minor consideration considering how well both units preformed.

Going to bring the DW out on Monday and put it side by side with the Vermeer


----------



## bassman215

MarquisTree said:


> Vermeer dropped off a s650tx last night. Brought it over to my house and ran it for a ffeww hours.
> Wow, very nice machine.
> Vermeer has DW beat hands down on control ergonomics, and operator comfort.
> 30 seconds on the machine and I felt like I could brush my dogs coat with it.
> 
> Highlights-
> control and comfort, the semi enclosed operator platform makes rough and uneven terrain. Very easy to deal with.
> 
> Very fast in forward
> 
> Fuel tanks more protected then on the DW
> 
> Concerns-
> 
> Ground clearance (only 2.2" less then DW but noticeable)
> 
> Power, while it did everything I wanted it still bogged drown when using multiple functions didn't notice that at all on the DW (Vermeer has 8hp less)
> 
> Serviceable, seemed much more cluttered under the hood then DW.
> 
> Cost ($6k isn't much to worry about over the life of the unit but still a minor consideration considering how well both units preformed.
> 
> Going to bring the DW out on Monday and put it side by side with the Vermeer



How did your comparison of the Vermeer s650tx and the dw sk650 go?

I ran both at dealerships today and really liked the Vermeer better.

We are going to demo them both later this week or next at a job site to compare.

I REALLY liked the Vermeer controls better but didn't get a chance to test out power on anything.


----------



## squad143

You have to wonder why Ditch Witch is staying with their lousy controls. Maybe Vermeer holds a patent or something on their joystick layout.

Arbor pro, a while back, weren't you talking with DW about a retrofit control kit? What happened with that?


----------



## arbor pro

squad143 said:


> You have to wonder why Ditch Witch is staying with their lousy controls. Maybe Vermeer holds a patent or something on their joystick layout.
> 
> Arbor pro, a while back, weren't you talking with DW about a retrofit control kit? What happened with that?



That was Boxer. I really don't mind the ditch witch controls at all. no harder to control than the vermeer IMO. The Boxer controls, on the other hand, are horrible. They were looking for a retrofit for theirs to make it into a joystick but I haven't seen or heard anything.

I agree that the vermeer 600 controls are very comfortable but the power just didn't compare to the ditch witch 650. Since the controls on the sk650 are satisfactory to me, i choose the ditch witch over the vermeer based on power and performance. If you put the ditch witch 650 up against the Boxer 532dx, I would choose the ditch witch over the boxer for the controls and hydros. I would like to try out the new vermeer 800 sometime. If it came in a narrow configuration and matched the power of the sk650, it might be the new top runner in the mini skid arena. Vermeer knows how to make equipment - but, then so does ditch witch and bobcat and toro. They all borrow engineering from each other. It comes down to personal preference and what's the priorities are for each individual... power, lifting capacity, torque, ergonomics (controls), price, etc. For me, it's power, then controls and ditch witch wins over vermeer when both those are weighted equally. If it were ergonomics, then power, then vermeer might just have the upper hand but, as I said, I don't mind ditch witch controls at all. If you steer with your left palm as you're supposed to, that machine takes no effort whatsoever to control. I could see if someone was trying to use one hand on each steering lever how that might be horrible but then that's not the right way to do it...

AP


----------



## MarquisTree

Bought the DW today.

Very noticeable power advantage on the DW.
much better access to the engine.
I was disappointed because I really like the Vermeer controls. But the Vermeer stalled over and over again where thee DW just powered thru


----------



## MarquisTree

Most are comparing the dw650 to the Vermeer 600.
we had the DW 650 against the Vermeer 650 and the Vermeer still fell short on the power end


----------



## bassman215

MarquisTree said:


> Most are comparing the dw650 to the Vermeer 600.
> we had the DW 650 against the Vermeer 650 and the Vermeer still fell short on the power end



So did you decide to buy the DW?

Edit: sorry I didn't see your comment above about buying the DW. Was reading on my phones tiny screen! Thanks!


----------



## squad143

Thanks for the correction Arbor pro.

I was considering upgrading my Thomas to a used Vermeer, but from the comments may look into the DW.

Deevo is looking into the two units, may just wait and see his thoughts.

Was going to swap skidsteer this summer, but have run into some unexpected expen$ives this month. So, maybe over this winter. -lots of time to look around the states for one.


----------



## Pelorus

I like the track controls, and the loader joystick on the DW-650. The control for the aux hydraulics (grapple) I find a bit of a PITA where you have to lift that metal stop out of the detent before you can activate the control. I unscrewed the knob to remove that sliding metal weight to eliminate that extra procedure, but then whenever my foot hit the pedal, or if my right hand bumped the lever (while daydreaming in la-la land), things happened when I didn't want them to. This won't make any sense to anyone who hasn't operated a DW. I dunno how other mini skid manufacturers have designed their aux. controls as I haven't tried any others. 

Completely satisfied with ground speed and power. The tracks are murdererous to lawns.


----------



## MarquisTree

bassman215 said:


> So did you decide to buy the DW?



Yes we bought the DW 650 last night.
another factor was the DW is twice as fast in reverse then the vermeer


----------



## bassman215

MarquisTree said:


> Yes we bought the DW 650 last night.
> another factor was the DW is twice as fast in reverse then the vermeer



Good to know. 

I agree that I really didn't like the little release on the aux hydraulics on the DW either. If a guy is using the branch manager on the DW is this even used or does the main joystick side to side control opening and closing of the BMG?

I guess I am going to go back by the dealerships maybe today and play around a little more. Neither dealer had any kind of attachment in stock that would allow us to pickup logs to demo so I am waiting til next week when they each said they would get a grapple bucket in. 

Our work areas are very flat and the ground is typically pretty solid most the time. My understanding about turf impact with DW is that if u are running turf tracks and watch the sharp turns then impact to most lawns is relatively low? Am I missing something. The point of buying one of these is to drag brush logs and that is going to happen on lawns most everyday.


----------



## Pelorus

I went from narrow aggressive DW tracks to wide (also aggressive) aftermarket tracks. When the machine is transporting weight, ie. a log, even going in a straight line on a single pass leaves a very visible imprint. Unless the lawn has the consistency of pavement.

I remember reading a post about the DW turf tracks being more savage than the ones Toro has. I'd love to get a set of tracks that are as smooth as a banana peel cause traction isn't an issue when moving wood on fairly level ground.


----------



## arbor pro

Pelorus said:


> ...Completely satisfied with ground speed and power. The tracks are murdererous to lawns.



I just put Prowler turf tracks on my latest sk650. Narrow 36" configuration. They seem to be doing ok on lawns so far. View attachment 240718


AP


----------



## Pelorus

arbor pro said:


> I just put Prowler turf tracks on my latest sk650. Narrow 36" configuration. They seem to be doing ok on lawns so far. View attachment 240718
> 
> 
> AP



They look more humane than these.

View attachment 240744


----------



## Pelorus

Steel counterweight added to compensate for inadequate human ballast.
The plate bolted to the bottom weighs about 75 lbs, and the 4 discs on top are 20 lb each.

View attachment 240745

View attachment 240747

View attachment 240748


----------



## mikemcC

I have a demo tomorrow morning with the sk650, can't wait to try this machine out.


----------



## arbor pro

mikemcC said:


> I have a demo tomorrow morning with the sk650, can't wait to try this machine out.



take your checkbook along...


----------



## treeman75

I stoped by a rental place and drove the DW. Its a 2011 with 40 hours it can be bought for 20k.


----------



## mikemcC

arbor pro said:


> take your checkbook along...



I plan on it!


----------



## bassman215

treeman75 said:


> I stoped by a rental place and drove the DW. Its a 2011 with 40 hours it can be bought for 20k.



My local dw guy quoted $19,500 for new unit or he has one with 65 hrs he would take $1200 off


----------



## treeman75

bassman215 said:


> My local dw guy quoted $19,500 for new unit or he has one with 65 hrs he would take $1200 off



That sounds good. This guy told me he paid 23 or 24 for it. I wasnt sure what they sell for I just wanted to drive it to see how the controlls were.


----------



## arbor pro

treeman75 said:


> That sounds good. This guy told me he paid 23 or 24 for it. I wasnt sure what they sell for I just wanted to drive it to see how the controlls were.



Yeh, brand new one without tax and shipping is $19,500. with tax and delivery around $21k. You can find a demo with less than 100 hours for around $18k. There's one in Amarillo with 700 hours for around $13k if anyone's looking. Also one with 1500 hours for $8900 in raleigh. Bet you could get it for $8k. that one might need some undercarriage repairs though - rollers, sprockets, etc. could add up. I just put $5k into the undercarriage of my sk650 as well as pins/bushings, other wear items.


----------



## deevo

MarquisTree said:


> Yes we bought the DW 650 last night.
> another factor was the DW is twice as fast in reverse then the vermeer



I am wanting to demo the DW and vermeer, but neither of them got back to me, so I might just go with the DW. What attachment (s) you using?


----------



## mikemcC

arbor pro said:


> take your checkbook along...



You were right, we take delivery tomorrow!


----------



## treeman75

mikemcC said:


> You were right, we take delivery tomorrow!



You are going to love it. Tree work will not be the same. Do plan on getting a grapple? I have a BMG and love it.


----------



## deevo

Well Vermeer rep is dropping off an 650 & 800 off tonight with a grapple, bucket grapple and bucket for me to use next week. DW wouldn't let me have one to demo. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## deevo

treeman75 said:


> You are going to love it. Tree work will not be the same. Do plan on getting a grapple? I have a BMG and love it.



Is it a vermeer BMG one you have?


----------



## mikemcC

treeman75 said:


> You are going to love it. Tree work will not be the same. Do plan on getting a grapple? I have a BMG and love it.



I have a boxer tl224 as well so the ditch was is a HUGE step up. Already have the BMG and I love it.


----------



## treeman75

deevo said:


> Is it a vermeer BMG one you have?



Its a Branch Manager BMG.


----------



## treeman75

deevo said:


> Well Vermeer rep is dropping off an 650 & 800 off tonight with a grapple, bucket grapple and bucket for me to use next week. DW wouldn't let me have one to demo. We'll see how it goes!



I have never used a vermeer grapple but the BMG grapple proably will work just as good for half the price.


----------



## treeman75

deevo said:


> Well Vermeer rep is dropping off an 650 & 800 off tonight with a grapple, bucket grapple and bucket for me to use next week. DW wouldn't let me have one to demo. We'll see how it goes!



Let us know differance between them.


----------



## MarquisTree

treeman75 said:


> I have never used a vermeer grapple but the BMG grapple proably will work just as good for half the price.



vermeers grapple is very nice, we ended up going with the ryans equipment grapples

Ryans Grapple - Ryan's Equipment - Edmore Michigan

and

a 42" brush rake
Ryans Brush Rakes - Ryan's Equipment - Edmore Michigan

they guys love the DW, we are going to have to buy another one to avoid fist fights in the morning over which crew takes it each day.


----------



## deevo

MarquisTree said:


> vermeers grapple is very nice, we ended up going with the ryans equipment grapples
> 
> Ryans Grapple - Ryan's Equipment - Edmore Michigan
> 
> and
> 
> a 42" brush rake
> Ryans Brush Rakes - Ryan's Equipment - Edmore Michigan
> 
> they guys love the DW, we are going to have to buy another one to avoid fist fights in the morning over which crew takes it each day.


Thanks for the links!


----------



## squad143

deevo said:


> Well Vermeer rep is dropping off an 650 & 800 off tonight with a grapple, bucket grapple and bucket for me to use next week. DW wouldn't let me have one to demo. We'll see how it goes!



I'm sure you'll let us know how it went.

I was using my mini quite a bit last week. Pushed the chipper to the trees and chipped into the bush. Was sure a lot faster than dragging brush to the chipper. Then we used it to forward the 24" rounds to the dump trailer (all wood was being removed at this site).

Got me thinking on upgrading to a faster/more powerful mini. Most likely my next big purchase.


----------



## deevo

squad143 said:


> I'm sure you'll let us know how it went.
> 
> I was using my mini quite a bit last week. Pushed the chipper to the trees and chipped into the bush. Was sure a lot faster than dragging brush to the chipper. Then we used it to forward the 24" rounds to the dump trailer (all wood was being removed at this site).
> 
> Got me thinking on upgrading to a faster/more powerful mini. Most likely my next big purchase.



I was driving it around my property tonight and my wife yelled at me to park it already! lol! Can't wait til tomorrow! Got a big blown over big poplar 30 dbh , and 3 or 4 cedars to remove from a small river and all uphill! I will give it a work out!


----------



## limbwalker54

So apparently there are not shortblocks available for 24hp honda's so I indeed will be replacing it with a Kohler........but the DW dealer doesn't have a reference number for the kohlers used on the new ones??? WTF??? Why is it so hard to go out and look at one, and get me a number?


----------



## squad143

Hey Devon

I'm working up in Gloucester Pool tomorrow. Since you have two demos, how about you drop one off. 

How did you make out with it today?


----------



## squad143

limbwalker54 said:


> So apparently there are not shortblocks available for 24hp honda's so I indeed will be replacing it with a Kohler........but the DW dealer doesn't have a reference number for the kohlers used on the new ones??? WTF??? Why is it so hard to go out and look at one, and get me a number?



Was thinking about replacing the Kohler on my Thomas 25g and found out that they don't make that particular motor any more. :msp_mad:

Was talking with Thomas Canada (manufacturer) about switching my machine over to hydraulic oil (presently uses 10w30 motor oil as hydraulic oil) and the guy told me that Thomas is going to start producing their minis once again.


----------



## deevo

Well. used the Vermeer 650 yesterday all day, I have to say I was very impressed with the power these things have! Used just the grapple and it too was impressive. I was lifting some pretty good sized logs out from down a decent grade and back up a hill. Also the grapples opened up pretty wide and was able to grab a good pile of brush with it. We were in a rural setting taking a poplar and some cedars out of a creek. only had to go back and fourth across the lawn and didn't mark it up doing that. Controls were very nice and easy to use, my groundy had no problems operating it and we both were running it smoothly after a bit of running it. Was nice, I am hoping to demo the DW and bobcat as they are a bit lower in price. The 650 I demoed is 29 k, and only comes with a bucket, grapple and grapple bucket are extra.


----------



## bassman215

deevo said:


> Well. used the Vermeer 650 yesterday all day, I have to say I was very impressed with the power these things have! Used just the grapple and it too was impressive. I was lifting some pretty good sized logs out from down a decent grade and back up a hill. Also the grapples opened up pretty wide and was able to grab a good pile of brush with it. We were in a rural setting taking a poplar and some cedars out of a creek. only had to go back and fourth across the lawn and didn't mark it up doing that. Controls were very nice and easy to use, my groundy had no problems operating it and we both were running it smoothly after a bit of running it. Was nice, I am hoping to demo the DW and bobcat as they are a bit lower in price. The 650 I demoed is 29 k, and only comes with a bucket, grapple and grapple bucket are extra.



29k! Wow. My local Vermeer just quoted me $19,500 with bucket for a brand new 650. I would do some checking on that price.


----------



## arborjockey

arleneangle said:


> Mini skid steer, very useful and convinent currently.


:msp_rolleyes:
Not to be rude. And I hope you don't run of....but.....:redface:

Arlene from Alabama who's a 24 year old banker ....whatcha doin here? What's the intrest? Just poken around for a new mini skid to move stuff around the office?

Must be nice being able to demo like deevo whenever something new comes out. One dingo on the island and the rental is 300 a day with just a bucket. They got rid of the forks??? They stopped renting trailers but they will deliver for 150 minimum each way. That's 600 + time and fuel. I can hire an entire village of people here for 300.


----------



## deevo

bassman215 said:


> 29k! Wow. My local Vermeer just quoted me $19,500 with bucket for a brand new 650. I would do some checking on that price.



Yeah, everything is a lot less in the states! Then maybe I will look to get one across the border! Thanks for that


----------



## deevo

arborjockey said:


> :msp_rolleyes:
> Not to be rude. And I hope you don't run of....but.....:redface:
> 
> Arlene from Alabama who's a 24 year old banker ....whatcha doin here? What's the intrest? Just poken around for a new mini skid to move stuff around the office?
> 
> Must be nice being able to demo like deevo whenever something new comes out. One dingo on the island and the rental is 300 a day with just a bucket. They got rid of the forks??? They stopped renting trailers but they will deliver for 150 minimum each way. That's 600 + time and fuel. I can hire an entire village of people here for 300.



Ha that's funny! Yeah when I am slapping down that much coin I want to make sure it's well worth it and a worthy investment. I already have paid off my stump grinder in less then 4 months. That thing is a $ maker for sure! Anything that will make me $ faster, and make jobs go more efficiently is well worth it.


----------



## Pelorus

arborjockey said:


> :msp_rolleyes:
> Not to be rude. And I hope you don't run of....but.....:redface:
> Arlene from Alabama who's a 24 year old banker ....whatcha doin here? What's the intrest? Just poken around for a new mini skid to move stuff around the office?


----------



## squad143

At the local Vermeer arborist seminar this year, a guy purchased a 650 with a grapple, $35,000.

Ouch :msp_w00t:

I am considering a used 600 from the states. Seen them around the $9-14,000 range. (no grapple).


----------



## treeman75

MarquisTree said:


> vermeers grapple is very nice, we ended up going with the ryans equipment grapples
> 
> Ryans Grapple - Ryan's Equipment - Edmore Michigan
> 
> and
> 
> a 42" brush rake
> Ryans Brush Rakes - Ryan's Equipment - Edmore Michigan
> 
> they guys love the DW, we are going to have to buy another one to avoid fist fights in the morning over which crew takes it each day.



Was just checking to see how the mini been working?


----------



## MarquisTree

The mini is working great, better then expected, using it in more ways then we thought we would be able too. The ryans equipment grapples work very well, just had to move a few hyd lines, but other then that they are built well and work great. The guys love the hyd rotator on the grapple. We ended up cutting the aux hyd control lever off the machine and replaced it with a joystick with a rocker switch on the top of it. Makes it more user friendly


----------



## Kottonwood

If you get a chance you should post a pic of that joystick mod you did. I wouldn't mind trying something like that out.


----------



## arbor pro

*dingo 425tx*

2005 Dingo 425tx. View attachment 244171
View attachment 244172
View attachment 244173
View attachment 244174
385 hrs on new replacement 25hp kohler gas engine. 1300 chassis hrs. new main hyd drive motor, newer wide tracks. very clean. 42" bucket. $7800. Been using this the past couple days out on my acreage mulching in new trees. runs real good. strong hydraulics. Attachment trailer available as well as auger, broom, trencher, and tiller.


----------



## SuperK

Hey there guys,

I was wondering arbor pro what was the height on your mini skid deck from top of deck to ground? I built similar set up as yours and my mini barely makes it up with 12 foot ramps lol. I think I need a drive motor maybe??? Sorry if you already stated that. I didn't read every page. Thanks in advance!!


----------

